# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Puzzle Game] Pictopix (dispo sur Steam)

## Tomlab

Salut à tous !

Je me présente, je m'appelle Thomas. Programmeur passionné de jeux vidéos, j'ai roulé ma bosse dans quelques boites de jeux vidéo. Et récemment, je me suis lancé dans l'aventure du développement indépendant. J'ai créé mon petit studio *Tomlab Games* et après quelques mois de développement, je m'apprête à lancer mon jeu sur Steam Greenlight. Mais avant, je préfère faire tester le jeu (via une démo) à un petit cercle de joueurs pour m'assurer qu'il est présentable. 




Alors ce jeu s'appelle *Pictopix*. C'est un jeu de réflexion qui s'inspire des nonograms. Le principe est très simple : A l'aide d'indices (des nombres situés sur les bords d'une grille), on colorie les bonnes cases et si on ne s'est pas trompé, une image est dévoilée à la fin. Le jeu commence doucement avec de petites grilles puis la difficulté augmente avec la taille des grilles. 

Ce n'est pas le premier du genre, mais je pense qu'il a des atouts pour se démarquer de ses concurrents. L'un des plus importants sera d'offrir aux joueurs la possibilité de créer et d'échanger leurs puzzles via le Steam Workshop. Voici la listes des features : 

*Features:*

Jouez à plus de 150 puzzles en couleurApprenez les règles à l'aide d'un tutorial amusantDébloquez le mode Shuffle pour jouer aléatoirement aux puzzlesPour plus de challenge, complétez des AchievementsCréez vos propres puzzlesEt partagez les grâce au Steam Workshop

*Autres features:*

Tous les puzzles sont résolubles de manière logiqueJouable à la souris, au clavier ou à la manette de jeuLes aides peuvent être désactivéesDispose de plusieurs emplacements de sauvegardeLes puzzles peuvent être mis en pause pour les reprendre plus tard

Voici un teaser qui présente le jeu : 




Pour les plus curieux, je vous invite à visiter le site et à télécharger la démo : http://pictopix.tomlabgames.com/

J'aimerais offrir la meilleure expérience de jeu donc n'hésitez pas à me faire des retours !

MISE A JOUR : Pictopix est maintenant disponible sur *Greenlight*. Si vous avez envie de supporter le jeu, c'est par ici que ça se passe : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=784619268

Merci !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,

Je viens d'aller visionner la vidéo sur ton site. Ca a l'air très propre et prometteur. Je ne suis, personnellement, pas adepte de ces jeux. Mais ma compagne est mordue du genre, je lui ai donc donné le lien pour qu'elle teste. Je te donnerai ses impressions.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Alors une question, ma nana est mordue de ce type de jeu également, penses-tu faire une version mobile? Ça serait l'idéal pour ce type de jeu, à mon sens.

----------


## Tomlab

Salut, 

Je prévois de faire une version mobile, mais ce sera pour plus tard. Pour l'instant, je me concentre sur la version Steam (PC et Mac).

----------


## Grhyll

Je dois dire que je suis pas mal d'accord pour l'histoire de version mobile. Je n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer le jeu, mais perso, ce n'est pas le type de jeu auquel j'ai envie de jouer sur mon ordi, alors que j'adore me détendre avec sur mobile.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je dois dire que je suis pas mal d'accord pour l'histoire de version mobile. Je n'ai pas pris le temps d'essayer le jeu, mais perso, ce n'est pas le type de jeu auquel j'ai envie de jouer sur mon ordi, alors que j'adore me détendre avec sur mobile.


+1. Ma compagne joue exclusivement sur son mobile à des trucs genre Candy Crush Island Saga Fruits.  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

Pour info, Netsabes ou Pipomantis (je ne sais plus lequel des deux) est totalement fan de picross, tu devrais tenter de contacter la rédac.

J'aime aussi le genre, mais si jamais, je pense que des tableaux aléatoires n'ont pas autant d'intérêt. C'est quand même sympa de découvrir l'image à la fin, si c'est juste pour avoir des points noircis au pif, bof. Des tableaux créés par les utilisateurs seraient beaucoup plus intéressants.


Et +1 pour la version mobile, je n'ai jamais joué à ce type de jeu que sur gameboy et téléphone, je me vois pas du tout lancer ça sur le PC.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'aime aussi le genre, mais si jamais, je pense que des tableaux aléatoires n'ont pas autant d'intérêt. C'est quand même sympa de découvrir l'image à la fin, si c'est juste pour avoir des points noircis au pif, bof. Des tableaux créés par les utilisateurs seraient beaucoup plus intéressants.


J'ai pensé exactement la même chose.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

> J'aime aussi le genre, mais si jamais, je pense que des tableaux aléatoires n'ont pas autant d'intérêt. C'est quand même sympa de découvrir l'image à la fin, si c'est juste pour avoir des points noircis au pif, bof.


Salut, je précise que ce n'est pas le contenu des grilles qui est aléatoire. Le mode de jeu "Random" (dispo dans la démo), est un mode de jeu qui pioche au hasard des grilles déjà jouées par le joueur ! Il permet aussi au joueur de mettre plus de challenge (en désactivant les aides) et d'obtenir des achievements assez corsés. 




> Des tableaux créés par les utilisateurs seraient beaucoup plus intéressants.


C'est l'une des features du jeu ! Il y a un éditeur (présent aussi dans la démo) qui permet de dessiner les puzzles (il y une grille pour l'image en couleur et une autre pour les cases à colorier par les joueurs). Le but est que les joueurs puissent créer et s'échanger des puzzles grâce au Workshop de Steam (c'est une des raisons pour laquelle je sors le jeu sur cette plateforme en priorité)

N'hésitez vraiment pas à télécharger la démo (le lien est sur la page du site) et à me faire des retours. Mon but est d'offrir la meilleure expérience de jeu et les avis des joueurs sont donc très important.

Note : j'ai retouché le premier message pour clarifier le mode Random.

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est quoi la taille max des grilles ?

----------


## Tomlab

Concernant la taille maximale des grilles, actuellement elle est de 25x25. 

Pour rester dans le sujet, la majorité des puzzles proposés dans le jeu ont des tailles carré, multiple de 5 (5x5, 10x10, etc.) Vers la fin du jeu il y a quelques grilles rectangulaires (toujours multiples de 5). L'éditeur de puzzles permet de créer des puzzles de toute taille (par ex 8 x 14, 23 x 16, etc.). 

La version démo contient 15 des 150 puzzles du jeu complet, avec des puzzles qui vont de 5x5 jusqu'à 25x25.

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai mis en ligne une nouvelle version de la démo (version 0.9.9), toujours téléchargeable sur le site. 

Voici les nouveautés : 



> Ajout d'une option "Smart Slide" (désactivée par défaut) qui permet de tracer des lignes droites quand la souris sort d'une rangéeLe mode Random a été renommé en mode ShuffleIl y a maintenant deux boutons à la fin d'un puzzle : "Continue" et "Back"Dans le cas du mode Classic, le bouton Continue amène au puzzle suivantDans le cas du mode Shuffle, le bouton Continue sélectionne aléatoirement un nouveau puzzleLes tutos (Beginner et Expert) peuvent être réinitialisés (menu Pause > bouton Restart)

----------


## Marmottas

Marrant, je le vois partout ce jeu (je l'ai téléchargé ce matin en voyant ton article sur " l'autre " forum)

Je suis un grand adepte du Picross : du coup, je suis en terrain connu et pour l'instant je n'ai rien à redire (il sera dans ma liste de souhaits Steam à coup sur)

Tu as prévu de gérer la couleur un jour ou ce sera un DLC ? (certains picross proposent des chiffres de couleurs en plus des noirs pour faire un dessin plus coloré au final et au risque de déplaire aux intégristes du jeu)

----------


## Tomlab

Hello !

Alors pour la couleur, pour le moment je ne veux pas m'avancer. Mon algo peut très bien le gérer, mais je préfère pour l'instant proposer un gameplay "classique". Je ne sais pas si beaucoup de joueurs de Picross traditionnels aimeraient avoir ce mode de jeu dans le même jeu. Si la demande est forte pourquoi pas, mais ce sera pour plus tard.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Hello !
> 
> Alors pour la couleur, pour le moment je ne veux pas m'avancer. Mon algo peut très bien le gérer, mais je préfère pour l'instant proposer un gameplay "classique". Je ne sais pas si beaucoup de joueurs de Picross traditionnels aimeraient avoir ce mode de jeu dans le même jeu. Si la demande est forte pourquoi pas, mais ce sera pour plus tard.


Je me posais une question : comment fonctionne la création de grilles ? On dessine n'importe quel dessin et le programme calcule tout seul, ou il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tomlab

Concernant la création des puzzles, c'est assez simple. L'éditeur se présente un peu comme un logiciel de dessin basique (style MS Paint). Il y a deux calques. Il y en a un ("Picture Layer") sur lequel on dessine l'image en couleur qui sera révélée à la fin du puzzle. Et il y a un autre calque ("Puzzle Layer"), sur lequel on va colorier les cases à remplir. Une fois que les deux calques sont remplis, on clique sur une option dans le menu qui va lancer une vérification du puzzle. Il va d'abord vérifier que le puzzle peut être résolu de manière logique, puis aussi vérifier qu'il n'y a qu'une seule solution possible. 

On peut voir un petit aperçu de l'éditeur à la fin du teaser et je prévois de faire une vidéo plus détaillée dessus. 

Je rappelle aussi que l'éditeur de puzzles est accessible dans la démo pour ceux qui souhaitent s'amuser avec. Il est possible de tester ses grilles, mais aussi d'importer (ou d'exporter) les images au format png.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Merci pour les infos. Si j'ai du temps (denrée rare...) j'essaierai de créer un tableau.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Pictopix est maintenant disponible sur *Steam Greenlight* ! Si la démo vous a plu et que vous avez envie de soutenir le jeu, n'hésitez pas à voter pour Pictopix : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=784619268

Je reste disponible pour toute question, etc. 

Merci et bonne soirée !

----------


## Hideo

Parfait pour passer le temps en cours  ::):  

J'ai téléchargé ta démo avant ta mise à jour, j'ai fais 5 ou 6 puzzles et pour l'instant rien à dire c'est propre et ça fonctionne bien .  :;): 
La seule question que je me suis posé c’était ce que voulaient dire les couleurs des chiffre (bleu/noir/blanc) sinon le reste était clair.

----------


## Tomlab

D'abord merci pour tes retours! 

Alors quand une colonne (ou une rangée) a des chiffres de couleur bleu, cela indique au joueur qu'il peut déduire le placement de cases à remplir (ou de croix). Quand ils sont blancs, ça veut simplement dire qu'on ne peut pas le faire. Quand on débute, c'est très pratique. Cette aide peut ensuite être désactivée pour plus de challenge (des achievements sont liés à ça)

Lorsque qu'un nombre est assombri (qu'il soit blanc ou bleu), cela veut dire qu'il est "placé" dans la rangée. Si une rangée est totalement remplie par exemple, tous les nombres seront grisés (sauf si il y a une erreur). Cette aide peut aussi être désactivée dans les options du jeu.

J'ai prévu de rajouter une petite explication à ce sujet dans le premier puzzle.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> D'abord merci pour tes retours! 
> 
> Alors quand une colonne (ou une rangée) a des chiffres de couleur bleu, cela indique au joueur qu'il peut déduire le placement de cases à remplir (ou de croix). Quand ils sont blancs, ça veut simplement dire qu'on ne peut pas le faire. Quand on débute, c'est très pratique. Cette aide peut ensuite être désactivée pour plus de challenge (des achievements sont liés à ça)
> 
> Lorsque qu'un nombre est assombri (qu'il soit blanc ou bleu), cela veut dire qu'il est "placé" dans la rangée. Si une rangée est totalement remplie par exemple, tous les nombres seront grisés (sauf si il y a une erreur). Cette aide peut aussi être désactivée dans les options du jeu.
> 
> J'ai prévu de rajouter une petite explication à ce sujet dans le premier puzzle.


Bien vu, tu as pensé à tout.  :;):  Bon, c'est dommage mais ma compagne est partie en vacances mais sans son portable. Donc c'est cuit pour te donner un retour avant 10 jours.  ::sad::  S'il avait existé sur mobile...  ::siffle::

----------


## Marmottas

> D'abord merci pour tes retours! 
> 
> Alors quand une colonne (ou une rangée) a des chiffres de couleur bleu, cela indique au joueur qu'il peut déduire le placement de cases à remplir (ou de croix). Quand ils sont blancs, ça veut simplement dire qu'on ne peut pas le faire. Quand on débute, c'est très pratique. Cette aide peut ensuite être désactivée pour plus de challenge (des achievements sont liés à ça)
> 
> Lorsque qu'un nombre est assombri (qu'il soit blanc ou bleu), cela veut dire qu'il est "placé" dans la rangée. Si une rangée est totalement remplie par exemple, tous les nombres seront grisés (sauf si il y a une erreur). Cette aide peut aussi être désactivée dans les options du jeu.
> 
> J'ai prévu de rajouter une petite explication à ce sujet dans le premier puzzle.



Moi ça me rappelle une certaine série de Picross sur une certaine console portable... (et du coup, je n'ai pas été dépaysé)

Puisqu'on cause de confort (et que ça ne figure pas dans l'autre Picross sur Steam), pourquoi ne pas prévoir de remplir 2 ou plusieurs lignes d'un coup via une touche ? Quand tu as plusieurs lignes (disons 3) de 15 adjacentes sur une grille de 15 sur 15, tu peux presser cette touche et " dessiner " un rectangle de 3 sur 15 (au lieu de faire 3 lignes de 15). Démarche identique pour les croix de marquage. Suis je clair ?

Et je vote (et achèterai) dès que je retrouve mon compte !

----------


## Tomlab

> Puisqu'on cause de confort (et que ça ne figure pas dans l'autre Picross sur Steam), pourquoi ne pas prévoir de remplir 2 ou plusieurs lignes d'un coup via une touche ? Quand tu as plusieurs lignes (disons 3) de 15 adjacentes sur une grille de 15 sur 15, tu peux presser cette touche et " dessiner " un rectangle de 3 sur 15 (au lieu de faire 3 lignes de 15). Démarche identique pour les croix de marquage. Suis je clair ?


Très clair  ::):  

Alors, pourquoi pas. Je pensais aussi à un autre système : en faisant un clic gauche (ou droit) sur l'entête (endroit où il y a les nombres) d'une rangée, la rangée serait automatiquement remplie de croix (ou de cases pleines). Et si on fait un clic droit sur une rangée où certaines des cases sont déjà pleines, alors seules les cases vides seront remplies de croix. 

Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez.

----------


## Marmottas

Original comme méthode mais " ma " méthode me parait plus efficace (on ne sélectionne que ce qu'on veut : c'est là où je me dis que j'ai trop été clair en ne parlant que de lignes pleines... Là, j'ai l'impression qu'il faudra pré remplir avant de cliquer sur l'en tête... Mais ça demande à être testé/évalué... Après c'est une question d'habitude)

(en fait c'est la méthode de Griddlers deluxe  ::P:  Ma référence absolue sur PC... Pour l'instant... Tu pourrais me faire changer d'avis... En tout cas esthétiquement c'est bien parti...)

----------


## Tomlab

Le système de remplissage que tu me décris, tu l'utilises uniquement pour remplir des rangées vides/pleines ? Ou est-ce que tu l'utilises aussi pour remplir de petites zones de la grille ?

----------


## Marmottas

Un dessin est souvent plus parlant... Sur une grille de 10 sur 10, voilà comment j'utiliserai cette fonction :



PS : concernant l'éditeur (maintenant que je l'ai testé), pourquoi pas une possibilité de faire des grilles en saisissant uniquement les nombres ?

36 15 My life : j'ai eu une période picross junkie ! Commencée sur émulateur Gameboy puis sur DS (Il sort quand le 3D picross 2 chez nous d'ailleurs !), poursuivie sur N3DS et en parallèle sur PC avec le logiciel nommé plus haut (j'ai même acheté des magazines et j'y retranscrivais les grilles - d'où l’intérêt d'une saisie par numéro)
Je me suis bien calmé dessus (et sans patch) même si j'y replonge parfois sous Android (Hungry Cat Picross qui détourne - un peu - les règles) 

Bref, j'ai un stock de grilles si tu manques d'inspiration  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

D'accord, sur des rangées où les nombres sont similaires, je vois l'utilité. 

L'éditeur a plutôt été pensé pour qu'on dessine les puzzles à la main, donc pour l'instant la saisie des nombres n'est pas prévue. 

Merci pour le stock de grilles, mais pour l'instant, je préfère créer les grilles "from scratch"  :;):  Avec ce stock tu vas pouvoir t'amuser avec l'éditeur !

----------


## Tomlab

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai mis en ligne une nouvelle version de la démo (version 0.9.10) sur le site.

Elle dispose maintenant de deux boutons pour annuler (ou refaire) une action quand on se trompe dans un puzzle. A la souris, il suffit simplement de cliquer sur les boutons. Au clavier, on peut utiliser les touches Page Down et Page up (ou les raccourcis Ctrl+Z et Ctrl+Y). Et à la manette, c'est les boutons LB et RB qui permettent d'annuler ou de refaire une action.

Cette nouvelle option peut être désactivée dans les options de jeu (et dans le mode Shuffle). A noter aussi que l'historique du puzzle est sauvegardé si on le met en pause au moment de quitter la partie.

Du côté du Greenlight, les votes stagnent maintenant donc n'hésitez pas à voter pour Pictopix si vous avez envie de le soutenir.

----------


## powerkube

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai mis en ligne une nouvelle version de la démo (version 0.9.10) sur le site.
> 
> Elle dispose maintenant de deux boutons pour annuler (ou refaire) une action quand on se trompe dans un puzzle. A la souris, il suffit simplement de cliquer sur les boutons. Au clavier, on peut utiliser les touches Page Down et Page up (ou les raccourcis Ctrl+Z et Ctrl+Y). Et à la manette, c'est les boutons LB et RB qui permettent d'annuler ou de refaire une action.
> 
> Cette nouvelle option peut être désactivée dans les options de jeu (et dans le mode Shuffle). A noter aussi que l'historique du puzzle est sauvegardé si on le met en pause avant de quitter la partie.
> 
> Du côté du Greenlight, les votes stagnent maintenant donc n'hésitez pas à voter pour Pictopix si vous avez envie de le soutenir. 
> ...


C'est pareil pour moi , je vais voter pour toi.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Du côté du Greenlight, les votes stagnent maintenant donc n'hésitez pas à voter pour Pictopix si vous avez envie de le soutenir.


Ce sera avec plaisir. Je relance ma compagne jusqu'à ce qu'elle le teste.  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

Ta démo est très propre, tout est très soigné, c'est nickel  ::): 

Le seul truc qui me chagrine par contre, c'est que lorsqu'on finit un puzzle, on ne peut pas cliquer "vite" pour accélérer les animations et passer ainsi au puzzle suivant plus rapidement  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Ma compagne a joué un peu et a tout de suite trouvé ses marques. Du coup, t'as 3 votes supplémentaires.  ::lol:: 
Seule remarque : il semble -sauf erreur ou oubli de sa part- qu'il ne soit nulle part question, dans le tuto, de la façon de sélectionner plusieurs cases en glissant.  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Merci pour votre soutien et vos retours ! 




> Le seul truc qui me chagrine par contre, c'est que lorsqu'on finit un puzzle, on ne peut pas cliquer "vite" pour accélérer les animations et passer ainsi au puzzle suivant plus rapidement


Je m'étais fait aussi la remarque dernièrement. Je pense qu'il y a moyen de gagner un peu de temps en raccourcissant un peu entre le jingle et le *ting*. Je vais l'ajouter à ma todo list.




> Seule remarque : il semble -sauf erreur ou oubli de sa part- qu'il ne soit nulle part question, dans le tuto, de la façon de sélectionner plusieurs cases en glissant.


En effet, je me suis dit que les joueurs découvriraient assez vite qu'on peut soit remplir les cases une à une ou à la suite ou à la suite si on maintient le bouton de la souris enfoncée. Peut-être que je devrais le préciser ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci pour votre soutien et vos retours ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Je m'étais fait aussi la remarque dernièrement. Je pense qu'il y a moyen de gagner un peu de temps en raccourcissant un peu entre le jingle et le *ting*. Je vais l'ajouter à ma todo list.
> 
> 
> 
> En effet, je me suis dit que les joueurs découvriraient assez vite qu'on peut soit remplir les cases une à une ou à la suite ou à la suite si on maintient le bouton de la souris enfoncée. Peut-être que je devrais le préciser ?


Oui, je pense que cela pourrait être utile. C'est parce que vous en avez parlé ici que je lui ai indiqué la manip, elle ne s'en était pas rendue compte. Et s'agissant d'un jeu qui peut séduire un public pas forcément gamer, je pense que ça ne coûte rien de l'ajouter dans le tuto.  :;): 
Dernière remarque : ce type de jeu est pratiqué par des fanatiques. Je pense que des grilles difficiles et immenses seront indispensables pour sa longévité et son succès.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai mis à jour *Pictopix* qui passe maintenant à la version 0.9.11. Cette version est téléchargeable à l'adresse habituelle.

J'ai ajouté une nouvelle feature qui était demandée par des joueurs. Il est maintenant possible de marquer temporairement des cases pour ainsi faciliter le comptage des cases (utile notamment sur de grandes grilles). 

Pour marquer une case, vous pouvez soit appuyer sur la molette de la souris, la touche C de votre clavier ou le bouton Y de la manette. La partie Expert de l'introduction a aussi été mise à jour pour introduire cette nouvelle feature. 

Un petit exemple ici, où le joueur compte les cases à partir de la droite avant de faire de même par la gauche:



Voici le Changelog de cette version :

Features

ajout du marquage temporaire des casesretouche de textes dans l'introductionretouche de l'étape 9 de l'introduction (partie Expert) pour introduire le marquage temporairele fond des grilles est maintenant un peu obscurci pour faciliter leur lisibilité


Corrections

le déplacement vertical avec le stick de la manette était inverséjouer à un puzzle et ensuite au tuto provoquait une exception

N'hésitez pas à soutenir Pictopix sur *Steam Greenlight*. Merci !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que des grilles difficiles et immenses seront indispensables pour sa longévité et son succès.


A terme, j'augmenterai la taille des grilles. Pour l'instant j'ai bloqué la limite à 25x25, le temps d'améliorer mes algos.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ...A terme, j'augmenterai la taille des grilles. Pour l'instant j'ai bloqué la limite à 25x25, le temps d'améliorer mes algos.


Cool. Je dirai à ma compagne de surveiller ça.  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

Personnellement, je ne suis pas fan des grilles trop grandes. C'est très laborieux et tu passes ton temps à zommer/dezoomer (dans la version DS).

----------


## Tomlab

Petite news pour dire qu'une version Mac est maintenant disponible ! Comme pour les autres versions, elle est téléchargeable à cette adresse. 

J'ai aussi fait quelques modifications et corrections. Voici le détail :

Features

version Mac disponibleajout sur l'écran principal de boutons vers les pages internet du jeuajout d'une popup à la fin de la démo pour inviter les joueurs à soutenir le jeu sur Steam

Corrections

quand une manette de type Saitek était branchée, les contrôles à la souris ou la manette de jeu étaient perturbésquand on recommencait un puzzle, son état n'était pas sauvegardé

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Personnellement, je ne suis pas fan des grilles trop grandes. C'est très laborieux et tu passes ton temps à zommer/dezoomer (dans la version DS).


Ouais, je comprends, mais bon... DS, t'as vu la taille et la définition de l'écran !  ::O:

----------


## Tomlab

Je me demandais : Est-ce qu'il existe un topic dédié aux jeux de réflexion sur le forum ? 

Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression que le sous-forum "Le coin des développeurs" n'est fréquenté que par les développeurs.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Oui, ici c'est vraiment les échanges autour des projets des développeurs. Normalement, le genre de discussion que tu cherches se trouve plutôt *ici*. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de discussion correspondant à ce que tu proposes. Peut-être faut-il que tu la crées.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Merci, finalement j'ai posté un message dans le topic des jeux indés. On verra si il y a des joueurs intéressés  ::):

----------


## Tchey

> Plateforme : PC, Mac.


Le Mac est un PC, autant que Linux. 

 PC != Windows, shcreugneugneu...

Linux prévu ?

----------


## Tomlab

Même si je ne l'ai pas officiellement annoncé, oui j'aimerais le porter sur Linux. A priori, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème vu que le jeu est développé avec le moteur de jeu Unity. 




> Le Mac est un PC, autant que Linux.


Oups, tu as raison. Où est-ce que tu as vu cette phrase ? Pour que je la corrige.

----------


## Marmottas

Question d'impatient : il te faut quoi pour passer le stade après le greenlight ? C'est un nombre de clics ? Tu en es à combien ?
(Bref, je le veux ce jeu !)

----------


## Tomlab

Pour l'instant, j'en suis à un peu plus de 220 votes positifs sur les 560 que j'ai obtenus (soit 40%). De ce que j'ai lu à droite à gauche, c'est le nombre de votes positifs qui comptent. Pour un jeu de réflexion, il parait qu'il suffit d'avoir entre 200 et 400 pour obtenir le fameux sésame. Donc je croise les doigts. 

Une fois passé le greenlight, hormis le fait d'implémenter le workshop, etc., il faudra que je remplisse quelques trucs administratifs. J'espère avoir plus de chance que ces développeurs...

----------


## Marmottas

Cela veut donc dire qu'il y a des gens qui prennent le temps de voter " négatif " 
Sinon, question primordiale : y aura des succès et des cartes ?  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

Oui, il y aura des succès et des cartes. 

Concernant les succès, ils sont déjà dans la version complète du jeu (la liste est consultable dans la démo) donc ça devrait être rapide à les lier à ceux de Steam. Et pour les cartes, je crois que c'est juste des illustrations à faire puisqu'elles se débloquent avec le temps de jeu.

----------


## bbd

J'adore ce genre de jeu. Je vais allé voter de ce pas  :;):  Félicitations Tomlab !

----------


## Tchey

> Même si je ne l'ai pas officiellement annoncé, oui j'aimerais le porter sur Linux. A priori, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème vu que le jeu est développé avec le moteur de jeu Unity. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oups, tu as raison. Où est-ce que tu as vu cette phrase ? Pour que je la corrige.


Merci

Ici : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=784619268
Et ailleurs mais je ne retrouve pas où...

A voté

----------


## Ruvon

> J'espère avoir plus de chance que ces développeurs...


Merci pour l'article, je l'avais raté sur Indiemag  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le Mac est un PC, autant que Linux. 
> PC != Windows, shcreugneugneu...
> Linux prévu ?


Tu sais que le langage évolue, non ?  ::ninja::  Dans l'absolu tu as raison, on est d'accord. Mais dans les usages, tu connais vraiment beaucoup de gens qui considèrent le Mac comme un PC au sens de "Personal Computer" ?  ::rolleyes::  Chuis du genre à être tatillon, mais là j'ai trouvé mon maître !  ::P: 








Bon, OK.  ::unsure::  []=>

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dites, les amis...

Quand j'ai voté pour Pictopix, je n'ai pas trouvé d'endroit où était mentionné le nombre de votes recueillis par le jeu. Y a pas moyen de le savoir ou est-ce que je n'ai tout simplement pas trouvé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tomlab

Alors c'est étrange, car au départ je pensais que seuls les développeurs pouvaient le voir. Mais j'ai remarqué dans le fil d'activité Steam, que si l'un de mes contacts s'abonnait au jeu, alors on peut voir le nombre de personnes qui ont voté Oui.

----------


## bbd

Petite question, comptes-tu mettre des pénalités si on se trompe dans le raisonnement (on colorie en blanc un carré qui n'a pas lieu de l'être) ? Cela force à faire un sans faute dans la réflexion et est plus gratifiant en cas de succès. Cela peut donner lieu à un succès steam d'ailleurs.

----------


## Tomlab

Alors j'avais hésité à introduire cette mécanique de jeu. Dans certains jeux du genre qui l'utilisent, au bout d'un certain nombre d'erreurs, la partie est perdue. Et dans d'autres, il y a des pénalités de temps. J'avais pris le parti de ne pas la mettre pour éviter que le joueur se repose trop sur ce système pour avancer. 

Sinon il existe justement un achievement ("Logic Master") qui consiste à résoudre logiquement tous les puzzles sans se tromper (et avec toutes les aides désactivées) dans le mode Shuffle. 

C'est l'achievement ultime  ::):

----------


## bbd

> Alors j'avais hésité à introduire cette mécanique de jeu. Dans certains jeux du genre qui l'utilisent, au bout d'un certain nombre d'erreurs, la partie est perdue. Et dans d'autres, il y a des pénalités de temps. J'avais pris le parti de ne pas la mettre pour éviter que le joueur se repose trop sur ce système pour avancer. 
> 
> Sinon il existe justement un achievement ("Logic Master") qui consiste à résoudre logiquement tous les puzzles sans se tromper (et avec toutes les aides désactivées) dans le mode Shuffle. 
> 
> C'est l'achievement ultime


Peut-être que tu pourrais mettre des niveaux de difficulté où on a droit à 1, 3 ou autant d'erreurs que l'on souhaite. En tout cas, c'est vraiment bien fait. L'interface est agréable. Il faudrait que je le teste sur ma Surface mais ça doit aussi être jouable au stylet (au moins pour colorier en blanc, pour les croix il faudra réfléchir).

----------


## acdctabs

Je suis un grand fan de picross (mais je viens juste de trouver ce sujet).

Ca a l'air vraiment pas mal, je test ça ce soir.




> Alors j'avais hésité à introduire cette mécanique de jeu. Dans certains jeux du genre qui l'utilisent, au bout d'un certain nombre d'erreurs, la partie est perdue. Et dans d'autres, il y a des pénalités de temps. J'avais pris le parti de ne pas la mettre pour éviter que le joueur se repose trop sur ce système pour avancer.


Ca me semble essentiel un système de distinction de réussite des grilles avec aide / sans aide / sans fautes / ... (même si un picross on peut "'tricher" en refaisant les grilles)
Bref du challenge quoi ! (sans devoir refaire au pif des grilles pour avoir le succès ultime car on ne sait pas lesquelles sont "bien" faites ou pas)




> Peut-être que tu pourrais mettre des niveaux de difficulté où on a droit à 1, 3 ou autant d'erreurs que l'on souhaite. En tout cas, c'est vraiment bien fait. L'interface est agréable. Il faudrait que je le teste sur ma Surface mais ça doit aussi être jouable au stylet (au moins pour colorier en blanc, pour les croix il faudra réfléchir).


Il suffit de demander de presser une touche en même temps ou alors de mettre un "bouton" qui fait que l'on passe de l'un à l'autre, bref comme sur la DS si ma mémoire est bonne pour le coup (mais je vieillis ...)

----------


## bbd

> Je suis un grand fan de picross (mais je viens juste de trouver ce sujet).
> 
> Ca a l'air vraiment pas mal, je test ça ce soir.
> 
> 
> Ca me semble essentiel un système de distinction de réussite des grilles avec aide / sans aide / sans fautes / ... (même si un picross on peut "'tricher" en refaisant les grilles)
> Bref du challenge quoi ! (sans devoir refaire au pif des grilles pour avoir le succès ultime car on ne sait pas lesquelles sont "bien" faites ou pas)
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, ça serait bien de prévoir des icônes supplémentaires pour chaque type de remplissage (blanc ou croix) qui pourraient se trouver près des icônes UNDO/REDO comme ça, ça le rendrait compatible avec les PC tactiles. Ca pourrait être une option dans les commandes (souris ou souris + interface).

----------


## Tomlab

> Peut-être que tu pourrais mettre des niveaux de difficulté où on a droit à 1, 3 ou autant d'erreurs que l'on souhaite. En tout cas, c'est vraiment bien fait. L'interface est agréable. Il faudrait que je le teste sur ma Surface mais ça doit aussi être jouable au stylet (au moins pour colorier en blanc, pour les croix il faudra réfléchir).


Comme le dit acdtabs, il faudra que j'ajoute des boutons à l'écran. Je le rajouterai prochainement, car c'est assez important pour ceux qui veulent jouer sur la Surface. 




> Ca me semble essentiel un système de distinction de réussite des grilles avec aide / sans aide / sans fautes / ... (même si un picross on peut "'tricher" en refaisant les grilles)
> Bref du challenge quoi ! (sans devoir refaire au pif des grilles pour avoir le succès ultime car on ne sait pas lesquelles sont "bien" faites ou pas)


Je vais peut-être ajouter des succès intermédiaires. Je vais réfléchir à la question  ::): 




> Il suffit de demander de presser une touche en même temps ou alors de mettre un "bouton" qui fait que l'on passe de l'un à l'autre, bref comme sur la DS si ma mémoire est bonne pour le coup (mais je vieillis ...)


Sur DS (sur la série Picross-e), il y a deux boutons. Comme il y a trois états possible dans Pictopix, j'en ferais probablement trois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, ça serait bien de prévoir des icônes supplémentaires pour chaque type de remplissage (blanc ou croix) qui pourraient se trouver près des icônes UNDO/REDO comme ça, ça le rendrait compatible avec les PC tactiles. Ca pourrait être une option dans les commandes (souris ou souris + interface).


Oui, voilà. Et pourquoi pas une option droitier/gaucher.

----------


## acdctabs

Test en cours !!!

Avis en direct / je prends pas de pincette / je vais éditer mon msg plusieurs fois.

Au lancement :
J'aurai aimé le choix du fullscreen / window (comme beaucoup de jeu fait sous Unity le propose)

Menu :
Le "bip" du choix des menus est insupportable ! (ah merde on le retrouve partout mais à force je m'y suis fait)

Tuto :
Très bien fait, mais il m'avait pas l'air sklippable, dans l'absolu pas gênant car bien fait

Menu Beginner / Expert / ...
Ouais en fait Beginner c'est le tuto, c'est pas clair.

(et j'aime pas ce bip)

Ah non en fait expert c'est encore un tuto, j'ai du merdé au menu d'avant

Ah d'accord donc introduction c'était tuto ! Bon ben j'ai bien aimé  ::): 

Ok je rejoins je sais plus qui, animation trop longue après un succès.

Il manque le menu options accessible via le choix du picross, là je voulais désactiver les colonnes bleues et j'ai du revenir au menu général.

Quand tu parles de succès sans aide, rassure moi, le fade verified number tu le comptes pas en "aide" ?
Jouer sans ça, ça serait juste chiant ^^

Ah tiens premier "bug" (pas méchant)
J'ai fini le Headphone et il m'a écrit Firecamp rapidement avant (celui d'avant)

Bon j'arrive au 25*25, mon test se termine ! (enfin si j'arrive à faire le level)


*BILAN*

Bon ben j'aime bien le picross et le jeu est bien fait  ::): 
J'ai pas eu de puzzle difficile, dans le sens où j'ai jamais du supposer et tester. D'ailleurs ça me rappelle sur DS où je pouvais tester une solution et l'appliquer ou pas (mais en 1 clic).
Bon là il y a pas eu besoin car ils étaient tous "facile" (même si j'ai mis +15 min à faire le dernier).

Les transitions sont moins gênantes sur les levels plus gros, vu qu'on "profite" un peu plus de notre réussite.
Le "fading" des solutions est différent de ce que je connais, dans le sens où il va fade aussi un chiffre au milieu sans que les "bouts" soient clairs, ça fait bizarre.
Par contre jouer sans fading, je pense pas qu'on puisse considérer ça comme une aide, pour moi c'est un confort (contrairement aux colonnes bleues qui sont clairement une aide sur les gros levels).

Une remarque aussi sur le "slide", je peux changer de ligne en slidant, je trouve ça bien et pas bien.
Bien car ça m'a servi 2/3 fois.
Pas bien car ça peut faire griser des trucs par erreurs.
Je crois qu'il y a une option sur le clever slide ou un truc du genre mais j'ai pas testé ... ça se trouve il y a une bulle info sur les options sur ce qu'elles font mais j'ai même pas regardé, je voulais jouer moi ^^
(j'ai juste viré le truc bleu car trop facile)

Enfin voilà, c'est clairement le genre de jeu que j’achèterai à petit prix dans les promos du lundi ! (je suis un bon client des jeux pas cher le lundi).

J'espère que mon avis te sera utile.

----------


## Tomlab

Merci beaucoup pour tes retours ! 

A en juger par le temps que tu as mis (moins d'une heure ?) tu es un joueur confirmé  ::):  

Alors, je vais essayer de répondre dans l'ordre à tes remarques :

 Comme tu l'as remarqué, la petite popup Unity qui permet de changer la résolution, etc. ne s'affiche pas au lancement du jeu. La raison est simple, c'est pour éviter que le joueur puisse modifier les contrôles. On peut néanmoins changer la résolution le fullscreen dans les options de jeu (settings) Ces options sont aussi accessibles quand on est en train de résoudre un puzzle (bouton pause et settings). On peut donc aussi activer ou désactiver des aides en cours de jeu. Dans la prochaine version du jeu, il ne sera plus obligatoire de faire l'introduction pour pouvoir jouer directement aux puzzles. Pas mal de joueurs m'avaient fait la remarque. Pour l'animation de victoire, je pense qu'il y a moyen de la raccourcir un chouia. C'est dans ma todo list. Actuellement, le "fade verified number" est compté comme une aide. Merci pour la remontée du bug. Il faut que je vérifie à quel moment je change le titre dans mon code. Pour le fade des nombres au milieu, oui c'est comme dans le Picross de Nintendo. Tu es la deuxième personne à me faire la remarque. Apparemment il y a deux "écoles". Je vais peut-être devoir proposer une option pour satisfaire les deux. Lorsqu'il est activé, le Smart Slide permet de tracer des lignes droites, même si la souris sort de la rangée en cours. Actuellement, il n'y a pas de bulles d'info sur les options de jeu mais j'aimerais bien en ajouter pour expliciter certaines options. 

Si je ne suis pas clair ou que j'ai oublié quelque chose, n'hésite pas à me demander  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

J'avais vu dans les options du jeu pour le fullscreen, c'est le premier truc que j'ai désactivé ^^
Tu as oublié le bip qui est insupportable  ::P: 
Pendant un puzzle j'ai pas vu les options, mais bon si c'est là c'est déjà pas mal (moi j'aurai juste mis un raccourci sur le menu de sélection des 1111puzzles).
Donc 2 écoles de fade, ouais je préfère celle qui ne s'active que quand on commence par un bord, j'ai pas vu comment il gérait le 4-2-2-4 si tu mettais un des 2.
Pour moi un fade qui ne gere que de l'extrémité c'est pas de l'aide, c'est du bon sens  ::):  Je serai "frustré" de pas avoir le succès car j'ai activé le fade (à moins qu'on puisse fade nous même les nombres ?)

Il te manque la réponse sur mon "tester une solution et l'appliquer ou pas en 1 clic".
Je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire, sinon je détaillerais +.

----------


## Tomlab

Le bip est si insupportable ? Pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu d'autres avis négatifs là-dessus. Bon, si j'ai le temps de trouver un son plus agréable, je le changerai, mais pour le moment ce n'est pas ma priorité. 

Pour les settings, je voulais éviter de mettre le bouton sur trop d'écrans. Seulement à des endroits clés (l'écran principal et l'écran de jeu).

Pour des combinaison de type 3-2-2-2-4, si un groupe de 2 cases remplies est entouré de croix, alors l'algo peut détecter à quel 2 il appartient (ou pas), selon sa position et ce qui est déjà rempli dans la rangée. 

Ah oui, j'avais raté ta "validation en un clic". En fait, il n'y en a pas besoin dans Pictopix car tous les puzzles ont une solution unique. Donc si le joueur se trompe, il le verra à un moment.

----------


## acdctabs

ouais mais justement le principe c'est que tu passes en mode "test d'une solution" et si ça marche pas tu peux back à l'endroit ou tu as enclenché ce mode. Si c'est bon tu le valides !
Ca existait sur DS et c'est pratique sur les puzzles très compliqués où tu n'as pas forcément la solution "simple".

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci beaucoup pour tes retours ! 
> A en juger par le temps que tu as mis (moins d'une heure ?) tu es un joueur confirmé


Je pense que LE point faible que tu devras certainement corriger rapidement c'est la difficulté du jeu. Quand je parlais de grilles plus grandes, l'autre jour, c'est parce que je n'y connais rien, mais ce n'est peut-être pas un problème de taille mais de difficulté. Ce que je peux dire, en revanche, c'est que tous les gens que je vois jouer à ce type de jeu (comme les sudoku et autres…) sont des mordus qui rapidement jouent en niveau 6, 7 etc… dans les magazines dédiés. Ma compagne a torché en quelques secondes les premières grilles de PictoPix, et j'imagine qu'elle voudra davantage de défi si elle doit l'acheter. La durée de vie du jeu en dépend, et ça peut d'ailleurs être une piste pour commercialiser plusieurs niveaux du jeu sous forme de DLC pas chers, à l'instar des magazines papier (PictoPix Niv1, PictoPix Niv2, PictoPix Niv etc.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tomlab

> ouais mais justement le principe c'est que tu passes en mode "test d'une solution" et si ça marche pas tu peux back à l'endroit ou tu as enclenché ce mode. Si c'est bon tu le valides !
> Ca existait sur DS et c'est pratique sur les puzzles très compliqués où tu n'as pas forcément la solution "simple".


Ok, je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire. Maintenant que tu le dis, je me souviens vaguement d'un système comme sur le premier Picross DS (sur la série Picross e, il n'existe pas)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que LE point faible que tu devras certainement corriger rapidement c'est la difficulté du jeu. Quand je parlais de grilles plus grandes, l'autre jour, c'est parce que je n'y connais rien, mais ce n'est peut-être pas un problème de taille mais de difficulté. Ce que je peux dire, en revanche, c'est que tous les gens que je vois jouer à ce type de jeu (comme les sudoku et autres…) sont des mordus qui rapidement jouent en niveau 6, 7 etc… dans les magazines dédiés. Ma compagne a torché en quelques secondes les premières grilles de PictoPix, et j'imagine qu'elle voudra davantage de défi si elle doit l'acheter. La durée de vie du jeu en dépend, et ça peut d'ailleurs être une piste pour commercialiser plusieurs niveaux du jeu sous forme de DLC pas chers, à l'instar des magazines papier (PictoPix Niv1, PictoPix Niv2, PictoPix Niv etc.


Alors pour info (je ne sais plus si je l'ai dis précédemment ou sur un autre forum), je suis aussi un joueur confirmé. Je mets aussi une poignée de secondes sur les petites grilles. Sans aide activée, je termine la démo en 45 minutes environ. Et le jeu complet en 15 heures (sans compter les succès, les futurs puzzles créés par les joueurs, etc.). Je pense que chacun pourra ainsi estimer son temps de jeu.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip ça manquait de difficulté dans la démo, faudrait que tu y rajoute un level difficile où les résolutions "simples" ne suffisent pas (celles du tuto quoi).
Je parlais bien de Picross DS mais j'avais un doute sur le nom. C'est le seul que j'ai fait je pense sur DS en 2D, j'avais fait le 3D aussi et bien aimé (mais moins).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ouaip ça manquait de difficulté dans la démo, faudrait que tu y rajoute un level difficile où les résolutions "simples" ne suffisent pas (celles du tuto quoi).


Oui, pour donner envie à ceux qui pourraient imaginer que toutes les grilles seront trop faciles.  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

> Linux prévu ?


Si tu es intéressé Tchey, j'ai fait un build Linux de la démo. Comme pour le moment, je n'ai pas de machines disponibles pour installer Linux, je cherche des personnes pour tester la démo sur cet OS.

----------


## acdctabs

Tu peux lancer linux sur n'importe quelle machine avec un live CD, sans l'installer.

----------


## Tomlab

Yep, on me l'a rappelé aussi  ::):  Du coup, je l'ai testé sur une clé bootable. 

Dans l'ensemble, ça fonctionne. Mais il semble y avoir quelques ralentissements. La manette 360 fonctionne à moitié et l'éditeur ne détecte pas les puzzles sauvegardés. Il va falloir que je débugge tout ça. Si des personnes sont intéressés pour faire du beta testing sous Linux, ça tient toujours  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Et voilà, la version Linux est maintenant disponible en téléchargement sur le site ! 

Il est maintenant aussi possible de jouer à une version online de la démo. Par rapport à la version téléchargeable, elle a quelques features en moins (l'éditeur n'est par exemple pas disponible). Vous pouvez y jouer sur Kongregate. 

Le jeu a encore été amélioré et débuggé suite aux différents retours. Les nombres grisés, par exemple, sont maintenant un peu plus sombres :

 ->  

Pour plus d'infos, vous pouvez aller sur la page Steam du jeu ou le tumblr. 

Je mets aussi le changelog de la dernière version (0.9.14) :

Features

Ajout de la version Linux.Ajout de la version Web.Le bouton Jouer n'est plus verrouillé au début du jeu.Les nombres grisés sont plus sombres.
Corrections

Quand un puzzle résolu était joué et réinitialisé avant d'être abandonné, il n'apparaissait plus comme résolu.La sauvegarde et le chargement de puzzles ne fonctionnait pas sur Mac et Linux.La manette XBox fonctionnait à moitié sur Linux.Quelques textures étaient floues (les flèches dans l'Introduction et les marques temporaires).Sur certains ordinateurs, les textes avec la police Arial ne s'affichaient pas avec cette police.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Tu devrais poster avec TofCanard. Imgur n'est pas très compatible avec le forum.  ::sad::

----------


## Tomlab

Pourquoi ? Il peut y avoir des pb d'affichage ? Ça semble pourtant bien fonctionner. 

Du coup, j'ai googlé et je suis tombé sur ce site : http://tof.canardpc.com/

Et j'ai remplacé les images avec celles uploadés dessus.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pourquoi ? Il peut y avoir des pb d'affichage ? Ça semble pourtant bien fonctionner. 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai googlé et je suis tombé sur ce site : http://tof.canardpc.com/
> 
> Et j'ai remplacé les images avec celles uploadés dessus.


Et ça marche.  :;):  Oui, Imgur ne passe pas partout sur le forum de CanardPC. Ne me demande pas pourquoi.  ::O:

----------


## Tomlab

J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur une mécanique de jeu que j'hésite encore à implémenter.

Voilà, selon la manière dont un puzzle serait résolu, le joueur aurait une note allant de 1 à 3 (représenté par des couronnes dans les screenshots ci-dessous). Voici ce que représente le nombre de couronnes : 
- 1 couronne : le joueur a résolu le puzzle en utilisant les aides (undo/redo, indices sur les colonnes, etc.).
- 2 couronnes : le joueur a résolu le puzzle sans les aides.
- 3 couronnes : le joueur a résolu le puzzle sans les aides et sans se tromper une seule fois.

Cette idée m'est venue en voulant ajouter de nouveaux achievements. Ce qui m'embête un peu c'est que ça surcharge un peu plus l'écran des niveaux. J'ai donc fait plusieurs mockups et j'en ai retenus trois.

Dites-moi que vous pensez du système et si vous avez une préférence pour l'une des présentations :

----------


## Pollux568

Dans l'ordre : 2e (préféré) - 3e - 1e (moins préféré)

Le 2e et le 3e par rapport au 1e car ça donne un sentiment de "manque", quelque chose qu'il faut faire pour vraiment "réussir" le niveau (le principe d'un achievement !). Le 3e, si quelqu'un fait tous les niveaux avec aide, il ne réalisera même pas qu'il pourrait faire mieux.
Le 2e par rapport au 3e car il est un peu plus explicite, mais bon, le 3e est bien aussi.

----------


## Tomlab

Dans cette phrase, je suppose que tu parlais du premier screenshot ? 




> Le 3e, si quelqu'un fait tous les niveaux avec aide, il ne réalisera même pas qu'il pourrait faire mieux.

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai une préférence pour le 3 pour ma part (j'aime pas les couronnes vides*) et je rejoins Pollux568 pour l'explication de mon rejet du 1...

*En fait, elles manquent de " doré " ces couronnes (tout amateur de galette te le dira  ::P: )
**Et puis, je me demande si " on " ne pourrait pas trouver un autre symbole que ce truc royaliste  ::P:  Un truc qui ferait plus clin d’œil au Picross (Un crayon à papier ?)

----------


## Tomlab

Pour le premier, je rejoins vos avis. Il vaut mieux un système comme les autres. Après avoir testé la sempiternelle étoile, je m'étais rabbatu sur la couronne qui est un symbole qu'on reconnait facilement même quand l'image est petite. Après, je n'ai encore trop creusé les méninges pour mettre un autre symbole. Pour la couleur, pourquoi pas, j'avais testé rapidement avec des couronnes dorées. Pour la présentation ici, j'avais préféré laisser en blanc dans un premier temps. 

En fait, ce qui m'embête un peu, c'est que ce système de notation gêne certains joueurs qui veulent la jouer cool. Du coup, je me demande si je ne laisserai pas le mode Classic tel qu'il est et la notation n'apparaitrait que lorsqu'on joue en Shuffle (les couronnes apparaîtraient à la fin d'un puzzle).

----------


## Pollux568

> Dans cette phrase, je suppose que tu parlais du premier screenshot ?


Oui, du premier screenshot où il n'y a aucune indication, scuse ^^

EDIT: J'imagine que ton soucis, c'est que les notations sont permanentes ? C'est vrai que ça ne doit pas avoir trop d'intérêt de refaire 2 fois un puzzle.

----------


## Tomlab

Pour rejoindre ce que je disais dans mon précédent post, je commence à me demander si je ne vais pas renommer le mode Shuffle en mode Challenge (si je n'utilise les couronnes/médailles que dans ce mode).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur une mécanique de jeu que j'hésite encore à implémenter.
> Voilà, selon la manière dont un puzzle serait résolu, le joueur aurait une note allant de 1 à 3 (représenté par des couronnes dans les screenshots ci-dessous).


Le deuxième sans hésiter, car sur les deux autres le joueur ne saura pas à l'avance qu'il peut "challenger", et dans le dernier cas il se demandera à quoi servent ces petits points.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> **Et puis, je me demande si " on " ne pourrait pas trouver un autre symbole que ce truc royaliste  Un truc qui ferait plus clin d’œil au Picross (Un crayon à papier ?)


Ou tout simplement des étoiles. C'est ordinaire, mais c'est tout de suite explicite.  :;):  Ou, plus dans l'esprit du jeu, des cases à cocher, tout simplement.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Le jeu a été greenlighté hier dans la soirée ^^ Merci à tous pour votre soutien. 

Maintenant, je vais terminer d'implémenter ce que j'ai présenté il y a deux jours et ajouter de nouveaux achievements. Puis après je vais faire quelques démarches administratives pour avoir l'autorisation de vendre Pictopix sur Steam. Et surtout, je vais intégrer Steamworks au jeu (succès, workshop, etc.). Je vous tiendrai au courant de l'avancement.

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai hâte...
(Questions indiscrètes : Les prix sont fixés comment ? Tu as ton mot à dire jusqu'à quel point ?)

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai cru comprendre que Steam (ou plutôt Valve) conseillait des tranches de prix aux développeurs en fonction de leur jeu. Je verrai le moment venu ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je propose entre 0 et 1 euro.  ::ninja::  ::P:  Félicitations, en tous cas. Il se peut fort que je l'offre à ma compagne. Bon, 'faut te dépêcher, son anniv' est en décembre.  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

IndieDB a lancé ses Indie of the Year Awards 2016. 

Si vous en avez envie, vous pouvez voter pour Pictopix à cette adresse : http://www.indiedb.com/games/pictopix 

Je sais qu'il y a une catégorie "jeux à venir", donc le jeu est éligible. 

Sinon, en dehors de la paperasse à faire pour la sortie du jeu sur Steam, je continue à l'améliorer. J'espère vous en reparler bientôt ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sinon, en dehors de la paperasse à faire pour la sortie du jeu sur Steam, je continue à l'améliorer. J'espère vous en reparler bientôt ^^
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/241cce2...111730fbd4.jpg


Je te confirme que, si tu sors ton jeu sur Android, ma compagne s'engage à te l'acheter. Elle vient de recevoir sa tablette et m'a demandé si/quand tu comptais le sortir…  :;): 

Edit : j'ai voté sur IndieDB.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai fait des tests rapides sur android (smartphone/tablette) il y a deux/trois semaines et en l'état, je ne peux pas faire un simple portage du jeu. Comme les graphismes sont très fins, ça pose problème sur de petits écrans. Par exemple sur ma tablette qui a une résolution de 1920 x 1080, les boutons sont un peu petits... Une solution serait de doubler la taille de l'interface sur la version PC, mais ce ne serait pas très beau là aussi. En fait, j'aimerais faire un bon portage qui soit vraiment adapté aux tablettes. Donc, je n'exclue pas de faire une interface qui soit un peu différente. 

Le portage prendra donc un peu de temps et tout dépendra du succès de la version PC. Je risque de faire un peu de support au début suite aux retours des joueurs. Donc la version iOS/Android, c'est pas pour tout de suite  ::):  

Merci pour IndieDB !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouais, je comprends. Commercialise déjà la version PC comme il faut...  :;):

----------


## bbd

> IndieDB a lancé ses Indie of the Year Awards 2016. 
> 
> Si vous en avez envie, vous pouvez voter pour Pictopix à cette adresse : http://www.indiedb.com/games/pictopix 
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a une catégorie "jeux à venir", donc le jeu est éligible. 
> 
> Sinon, en dehors de la paperasse à faire pour la sortie du jeu sur Steam, je continue à l'améliorer. J'espère vous en reparler bientôt ^^
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/241cce2...111730fbd4.jpg


A voté  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Yo ! 

Voici une nouvelle version du jeu (0.9.16). Il y a eu quelques chamboulements :

Le nombre d'écrans de menus a été réduit, ainsi le joueur peut lancer plus vite une partieLe bouton des options/info est maintenant affiché dans le coin en haut à droite est donc accessible sur la majorité des écrans.Ce bouton affiche plus d'onglets. Je vous laisse découvrir le contenu.Exit le mode Challenge. Il y a maintenant un bouton Shuffle dans l'écran des niveaux qui permet de lancer rapidement une partie aléatoire.Le système de récompenses (les couronnes) est donc maintenant intégré au jeuAu début du jeu, une popup demande maintenant le niveau de jeu du joueur pour paramétrer les aides (il faut recommencer une partie en sélectionnant un nouveau slot pour la voir)Au premier puzzle résolu, une popup s'affiche pour expliquer comment les couronnes sont gagnées.Le nombre d'achievements passe de 13 à 20 (la liste est toujours visible dans la démo).Il y a aussi quelques modifications mineures et correction de bugs

C'est normalement la dernière version avant que j'implémente les API Steam.

La version Windows se télécharge ici.

Si vous vous voulez une version Mac ou Linux, n'hésitez surtout pas à demander !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Si vous vous voulez une version Mac ou Linux Android, n'hésitez surtout pas à demander !


Fixed.  ::ninja::

----------


## bbd

> Si vous vous voulez une version Mac ou Linux, n'hésitez surtout pas à demander !


Je suis preneur d'une version mac  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Je te prépare ça d'ici une petite heure  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Voilà, j'ai mis en ligne la version Mac. 

J'ai fait de petites corrections entre-temps (version 0.9.17). Un onglet Hints a été ajouté dans le panneau Info pour expliquer le fonctionnement de certaines aides.

----------


## Cannes

Je viens de faire la bêta !
Bon ok je suis définitivement nul au truc de Picross (ça s'appelle comme ça hein?) mais sache que j'ai beau eu me casser la tête de nombreuse fois j'ai beaucoup aimé ! Puis la petite musique est vraiment cool, ça m'a reposé (heureusement d'ailleurs). Super jeu o/

----------


## Tomlab

Merci pour tes retours Cannes ! 

Si ça peut te rassurer, je galérais aussi un peu quand j'ai découvert les nonograms avec les Picross de Nintendo. Puis avec le temps, c'est devenu une petite drogue et maintenant je suis capable de les faire sans aucune aide activée. C'est aussi ce qui m'a donné envie de développer ma propre version.

----------


## Tomlab

Quelques nouvelles sur l'avancement du jeu et notamment l'intégration à Steam. Je dirais que j'en suis à 90%. 

Les achievements ont été intégrés et implémentés. Le cloud est géré. Les steam cards & co (emoticons, etc.) ont été faites. Et la page du magasin est quasiment prête. Il manque un nouveau trailer (celui du greenlight n'étant plus d'actualité) et à fixer le prix et la date. Concernant celle-ci, je vais sans doute la décaler à la première semaine de janvier. Cela me laissera le temps d'intégrer le workshop et de faire différents tests pour m'assurer que tout fonctionne vraiment bien. Et le temps que les gens de Valve fassent leur vérifications, ça devrait être bon !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bonnes nouvelles. C'est bien que tu parviennes à avancer si vite.  :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Le prix ! Le prix ! (de toutes façons, je vais surement l’acheter alors...)

----------


## raaaahman

J'ai testé ta démo. Ca tourne très bien, et je me suis plus pris au jeu que je ne l'aurais pensé. Bien joué (en avance) pour ta publication sur steam!  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Merci ! Si tout va bien, j'annoncerai la date dans le courant de la semaine prochaine. Je pense mettre un prix autour des 5 euros.

----------


## Marmottas

Pour ce prix, je vais en prendre 2 !  ::P:  (==Le prix que j'avais estimé)

----------


## Patate

Yes ! Ma femme est fan aussi ! J'en serais...

----------


## Marmottas

> Merci ! Si tout va bien, j'annoncerai la date dans le courant de la semaine prochaine. Je pense mettre un prix autour des 5 euros.


Tu postes un dimanche : du coup, ça suscite un flou sur la notion de semaine prochaine (certains la font commencer le lundi, d'autres le dimanche)

Bref, c'est quand ? Aujourd'hui ? Demain ? (Mais non, je ne suis pas impatient !)

----------


## Tomlab

La page du magasin est en attente de validation depuis hier. Selon Valve, la vérification prend 2 à 3 jours. Donc au plus tard, j'espère jeudi ^^

----------


## Hideo

Tiens en voyant "première semaine de janvier" dans ma tête je me suis dit que c’était peut être pas une super date. 
Par la j'entends que deux semaines après nowel, une bonne partie gens ont souvent soit déjà de quoi s'occuper avec leurs cadeaux (quelle que soit leur nature) soit pas forcément beaucoup de sous à dépenser (même si la on parle de 5€, c'est tout de même pas grand chose) avec les achats qui sont passés et le banquier pas très loin.

J'me rend pas du tout compte de l'effet qui ça peut avoir, faudrait avoir les chiffres des années précédente, mais en partant du principe que le lancement d'un jeu sur steam est probablement un des moment les plus importants est-ce que ça t'a traversé l'esprit ?

En tout cas gg pour la sortie prochaine de ton jeu  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Il y a jamais de bonne date pour un marché innondé.

----------


## Marmottas

> Il y a jamais de bonne date pour un marché innondé.


Doit y avoir 2 autres picross sur Steam : ça peut le faire...

----------


## acdctabs

ah oui par contre ça peut le faire, mais la date n'y changera pas grand chose, l'exposition est le problème.

----------


## Grhyll

Mh si, la date peut quand même changer beaucoup... Bon, un peu moins dans les jeux indés de niche comme ça que pour les gros AAA, mais ça reste une question intéressante à se poser !

----------


## Tomlab

Il y a plusieurs raisons pour le choix de la date. La première, c'est que le sortir pendant les fêtes auraient été un peu compliqué pour moi. Avec moins de temps pour les derniers tests, il y a plus de risques de sortir un produit mal fini (et d'avoir des joueurs mécontents). De plus, je veux avoir une certaine disponibilité au moment où le jeu sortira pour répondre aux retours des joueurs. Pendant les fêtes de Noël, si il y a beaucoup de demandes, ça risque d'être chaud. En plus il va y avoir les soldes d'hiver qui commencent bientôt et je ne suis pas sûr que ça profite à un jeu comme Pictopix qui sera faiblement soldé par rapport aux autres jeux. 

J'ai vérifié les sorties début janvier et c'est plus calme. Moins de sortie de jeux, donc plus de chance d'avoir de visibilité, je pense.

----------


## Hideo

Merci d'avoir répondu  :;): 

C'est pas con: ce que tu pourrais perdre en nombre d'acheteurs tu le gagne en visibilité.

----------


## Tomlab

Page du magasin validée par Steam ! 

Je suis en train de mettre à jour le site, le trailer, etc. avant d'ouvrir la page au public. Vous connaîtrez la date de sortie demain ^^

----------


## Patate

Cool ! J'espère que le succès suivra !

----------


## Marmottas

> Vous connaîtrez la date de sortie demain ^^


Que nenni : je veux ACHETER demain  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement et pour faire court : Bravo (à toi la richesse  ::P: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous connaîtrez la date de sortie demain ^^


Que nenni : je veux ACHETER demain  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement et pour faire court : Bravo (à toi la richesse  ::P: )

----------


## Tomlab

La page Steam de Pictopix est maintenant officiellement en ligne ! 

Le jeu sortira le 5 janvier 2017 au prix de 6,99 euros. Sur Mac OS, Windows et Linux. 

Au menu des fonctionnalités Steam, il y aura bien sûr le cloud, mais aussi des achievements, des cartes à échanger et le workshop. 

N'hésitez pas à suivre le jeu sur Steam et à partager la page. Vous pouvez retweeter l'annonce (ou la partager sur Facebook).

----------


## deathdigger

Ce jeu sera mien  :Cigare: 

Sinon, je pensais à un truc con. Les picross sont des jeux très relaxants, avec de la musique douce, des couleurs calmes, etc.

Mais quid d'un picross qui te mettrait de la musique stressante ? Avec par exemple un temps limité représenté par une mèche de bombe qui explose à la fin ? Un Versus en direct pour savoir qui sera le plus rapide à remplir le Picross (et genre des envois de bonus/malus comme dans les jeux de réflexes en VS). Je ne sais pas si ça existe ou si c'est une fausse bonne idée, mais j'aimerai bien tester ça pour voir ce que ça donne  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai quelques idées pour le futur de Pictopix, mais pour l'instant, je me concentre sur la sortie du jeu et la partie Workshop (qui sera en bêta au départ).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai quelques idées pour le futur de Pictopix, mais pour l'instant, je me concentre sur la sortie du jeu et la partie Workshop (qui sera en bêta au départ).


...et la version Android. :meclourd:

----------


## Marmottas

Disponible : 5 janvier

Ce produit sera disponible dans 19 heures

(Et mon PC qui est en rade !  ::P:  Bon, j'en ai un autre tout faible mais qui devrait pouvoir faire tourner le jeu... Ouf !)

----------


## Tomlab

Le jeu tourne normalement bien sur de petites configs. Une personne m'avait même fait de bons retours sous Windows XP ! 

Pour info, on peut trouver la config minimale sur la page Steam du jeu (en bas) : http://store.steampowered.com/app/568320

----------


## Tomlab

Messieurs-dames, Pictopix est maintenant disponible dans vote crèmerie préférée ! ^^

----------


## Marmottas

Tout à l'heure il n'y avait pas les 15 % ?
(en même temps, ça tombe bien, je ne l'ai pas encore acheté : pour l'instant, je me bats avec l'authentification Steam sur mon autre ordi... Le Steam guard est activé sur le smartphone de Dame Marmotte... Qui est partie au boulot avec ! :-( Bref, j'attends ce soir !)

----------


## Tomlab

Avant la sortie du jeu, le prix n'est pas affiché. Dès qu'il est rendu disponible, le pourcentage est tout de suite appliqué.

----------


## Redditeur

Bravo !

----------


## bbd

C'est acheté  :;):  Par contre tu avais parlé de rajouter des icônes pour pouvoir choisir l'outil (remplissage blanc, croix ou carré) ce qui permettrait de jouer en tactile. Est-ce que c'est toujours prévu ?

----------


## Tomlab

Merci ! 

Alors, pas pour tout de suite. Avec la promo du jeu, les retours des joueurs et l'intégration du workshop, je suis déjà bien occupé ^^

Dès que j'ai l'occasion je testerai sur un écran tactile pour voir si l'existant fonctionne déjà bien. Si c'est bon, ça devrait être rapide à faire.

----------


## Marmottas

Ayé ! (Enfin)  Acheté !

J'ai fait tous les 5*5 sans utiliser le bouton droit et en obtenant les 3 couronnes histoire de voir si je n'avais pas perdu la main à force de jouer en 3D sur ma 3DS... :-p
Et j'ai apprécié les clins d’œil geek : Pi, les tetrominos...

Beau travail et félicitations : à toi la gloire et la richesse (relative, je suppose)
(Et y a même des cartes à collectionner/revendre)

PS : mon 1er réflexe a été (quand même) de voir les crédits... Ah la modestie !  ::P:  (Un peu " choqué " de voir que ton amie passe après...  ::P: )

----------


## acdctabs

Ben les femmes et enfants c'est généralement à la fin que ça se met ^^ (juste avant les animaux)

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai fait quelques corrections dernièrement. Elles sont ici si vous voulez le détail : http://steamcommunity.com/app/568320...0895144062285/

----------


## nightoy

Heello Tomlab,

Retour rapide sur Pictopix offert par bbd (copier-coller d'un autre topic).

J'ai retrouvé les sensations des picross DS que j'avais torché tous à l'époque. Vraiment un très bon petit jeu de réflexion comme je les aime. J'ai fini le premier monde avec les grilles 5X5 en 20 minutes sans aucun hint activés, sans erreurs (j'ai du reprendre une grille une fois), et en débloquant les trophées qui vont avec. 

Graphiquement le jeu est sympa : l'interface est sobre et on s'y perd pas, l'essentiel est là. On joue bien évidemment à la souris avec trois boutons : clic gauche pour cocher une case, droit pour barrer, et milieu pour marquer. Seul bémol : pas de bouton restart visible quand on joue, ce qui peut être pratique si on veut faire un 100% sur le jeu (là on est obligé de repasser par le menu pour reload la grille). Aussi, je verrai bien un indicateur de perfect sur la grille : si on se trompe on le voit visuellement et donc on recommence. Là, même si on fait une erreur minime, on peut aller jusqu'au bout pour s'apercevoir que finalement on décroche pas les 3 couronnes et donc on fait pas un perfect.

La musique est mignonne, un peu jazzy mais certainement un peu trop répétitive pour de longues sessions. Je ne suis pas allé suffisamment loin dans le jeu pour savoir si elle change, mais après 30 min de jeu, ça reste supportable.

La durée de vie me semble assez convaincante surtout qu'il y a possibilités de workshop. Les grandes grilles demanderont certainement plus de temps et il serait intéressant de voir qu'elle durée de vie a le jeu de base. Je vais m'y replonger ce soir, je ferai un feedback quand je l'aurai fini.

A ta disposition pour répondre à tes questions  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Salut Nightoy, 

Merci pour tes retours ! J'espère que tu prends le même plaisir sur les puzzles qui suivent  ::):  

Pour le bouton Restart, j'avais pris le parti de le laisser dans le menu pour ne pas trop encombrer l'écran de jeu. 

Pour le perfect, j'ai hésité à faire ce que tu proposes. J'ai préféré ne pas gêner les joueurs qui veulent simplement jouer tranquillement. Puis je trouvais aussi dommage d'inciter le joueur à recommencer le puzzle (de multiples fois) alors que le premier plaisir est de voir l'image de fin. Après, je ne sais pas si beaucoup de joueurs pensent comme moi, donc je reste ouvert ^^

----------


## madgic

J'ai acheté le jeu et je m'amuse comme un fou ! Bon il faut dire que je suis très friand de ce type de jeu (Lyne, Hexcells, Strata...). J'ai même pas eu la patience d'attendre le résultat d'un concours sur CPC Gift qui se termine dans 10 jours.




> Seul bémol : pas de bouton restart visible quand on joue, ce qui peut être pratique si on veut faire un 100% sur le jeu (là on est obligé de repasser par le menu pour reload la grille).


Je trouve pas ça très gênant, deux clics ça va encore. 

Pourquoi pas un raccourci comme R pour restart ? C'est plus rapide et ça encombre pas l'écran.




> Aussi, je verrai bien un indicateur de perfect sur la grille : si on se trompe on le voit visuellement et donc on recommence. Là, même si on fait une erreur minime, on peut aller jusqu'au bout pour s'apercevoir que finalement on décroche pas les 3 couronnes et donc on fait pas un perfect.


Moi je suis contre, je trouve que ça fait partit du jeu et ça nous pousse a être encore plus attentif  :;):

----------


## nightoy

Tu vois, une fois arrivé aux grilles 15x15 et que ça commence à se corser, la moindre erreur peut te couter cher si tu veux avoir les 3 couronnes. 

Pour ça je m'adresse directement à Tomlab : corrige moi si je me trompe mes la tolérance aux erreurs dépend de la taille de la grille mais ce n'est indiqué nulle part. Tu peux communiquer sur ce point stp? Au moins, en sachant au bout de combien d'erreur je n'aurai pas le perfect, je reset sans me poser trop de question.  ::siffle::

----------


## Tomlab

Je met en spoiler, car peut-être que certaines personnes préfèrent ne pas les connaitre ^^



Spoiler Alert! 



Alors la marge actuelle est de 0.5% (sur le nombre de cases). Ce qui donne pour ces tailles de grille : 

- 5x5 : 0 erreur
- 10x10 : 0 erreur
- 15x15 : 1 erreur
- 20x20 : 2 erreurs
- 25x25 : 3 erreurs

----------


## nightoy

> Je met en spoiler, car peut-être que certaines personnes préfèrent ne pas les connaitre ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Alors la marge actuelle est de 0.5% (sur le nombre de cases). Ce qui donne pour ces tailles de grille : 
> ...


Merci pour ta réactivité, mais ça m'amène à la question suivante : qu'est ce qui est compté comme une erreur (croix, case validé, marqué, ou une combinaison des trois)?

----------


## Tomlab

Uniquement les cases remplies avec le clic gauche.

----------


## acdctabs

Tu avais un commentaire négatif justement là dessus sur steam, le mec il comprenait pas pourquoi il n'avait pas les 3 étoiles

----------


## deathdigger

Petit retour sur un bug : Si une manette est branchée, on ne peut utiliser la souris (au moins sur les tutos), en débranchant et en relançant le jeu, tout est bon  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

> Tu avais un commentaire négatif justement là dessus sur steam, le mec il comprenait pas pourquoi il n'avait pas les 3 étoiles


Oui je crois l'avoir vu. Il me semble qu'un autre joueur lui avait répondu. En fait, l'info sur l'obtention des étoiles apparait au premier puzzle résolu. Après il est ensuite possible de la retrouver quand on passe par les settings du jeu (bouton Info en bas à droite). 




> Petit retour sur un bug : Si une manette est branchée, on ne peut utiliser la souris (au moins sur les tutos), en débranchant et en relançant le jeu, tout est bon


Vraiment étrange. C'est quoi comme manette ? Quelques joueurs ont parfois des problèmes avec leur manette. J'ai peut-être une idée, il faudra que je teste.

----------


## Flyn

Juste un petit message parce que j'ai acheté ton jeu hier après l'avoir découvert dans l'article de Rock Paper Shotgun et que je le trouve bien fini, très propre, et très agréable à jouer. Félicitations !

Fait en Unity du coup ?

----------


## Grhyll

Félicitations pour la sortie sur Steam, j'ai l'impression que ton jeu est en passe de devenir une belle référence en matière de picross PC, c'est pas rien !
Si jamais tu fais un petit post-mortem sur le développement et le marketing, tiens-nous au courant, ça m'intéresserait de le lire !

----------


## deathdigger

> Oui je crois l'avoir vu. Il me semble qu'un autre joueur lui avait répondu. En fait, l'info sur l'obtention des étoiles apparait au premier puzzle résolu. Après il est ensuite possible de la retrouver quand on passe par les settings du jeu (bouton Info en bas à droite). 
> 
> 
> 
> Vraiment étrange. C'est quoi comme manette ? Quelques joueurs ont parfois des problèmes avec leur manette. J'ai peut-être une idée, il faudra que je teste.


J'ai un Stick Arcade Hori RAP 4.
A noter que ce n'est pas une manette 360/One, c'est un truc qui peut être mappé comme une manette X360/One (via XInput je crois).
Je n'ai pas retesté depuis par contre  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

De mon côté, j'avais eu le pb avec mon Saitek X52. Je pensais l'avoir corrigé, mais quelques joueurs l'ont parfois. Du coup, avec le dernier patch (patch notes), je donne la possibilité au jeu d'ignorer les input. Il faut ajouter cette option au lancement : "-disableControllers" (propriétés du jeu dans Steam > set launch options). 





> Fait en Unity du coup ?


Yep  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai l'honneur de vous annoncer que le Workshop est maintenant intégré à Pictopix ! 

Désormais vous pouvez partager vos créations et jouez à celles des autres joueurs ^^ 

Voici l'annonce officielle : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...91071096613864

----------


## Marmottas

8 heures de jeu pour moi et je n'ai toujours pas terminé tous les 20 * 20 (il faut dire que je m'évertue à choper les 3 couronnes et que je joue trop tard pour que mon cerveau soit bien éveillé)

Mais je les aurais  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'attends qu'on me l'offre  ::P:  (ou qu'il soit en promo !)  mais je surveille et vais peut-être craquer à mes prochaines vacances ^^

----------


## Marmottas

Et moi, je viens de publier ma première grille sur le workshop (fier, je suis  ::P: )

----------


## Marmottas

Un peu con de poster ici (puisque tout le monde doit l'avoir ici bas - sauf acdctabs  ::P: ) mais :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Pas forcément. Je ne l'ai pas car j'attends la version Android pour l'offrir à ma femme qui joue sur sa tablette de bourgeoise qu'elle vient d'avoir à Noël. Je préfère donc attendre, et que ça profite à Tomlab pour tout le mal qu'il se donne dans ce beau projet.  ::):

----------


## Patate

Tiens en lisant le test sur CPC, pourquoi ne pas implémenter la fonction de dessiner des lignes droites sans déborder, comme le font la plupart des logiciels de dessins. Tu restes appuyé sur CTRL ou autre tu fais ton mouvement de souris. Tu ne peux jamais déborder de la ligne où tu te trouves.

----------


## Tomlab

En fait, la fonction y est. Netsabes ne l'a pas vue :/ 

C'est une option (appelée Smart Slide) qui par défaut est désactivée. Elle est présente depuis la version bêta et elle est listée dans les features du jeu. J'en ai parlé à Netsabes. 

Depuis la dernière version, l'option est maintenant activée par défaut. 

A l'époque, j'avais fait un article sur cette feature dans le blog du jeu : http://pictopix.tumblr.com/post/1520...99-smart-slide

----------


## Patate

Cool  ::):  Dommage par contre qu'il n'ai pas vu l'option. D'ailleurs, sans rentré dans les détails, tu es satisfait des ventes ?

----------


## Tomlab

Pour l'instant, ça se passe bien ^^ J'ai bénéficié de quelques coups de pouces comme l'article dans Rock, Paper, Shotgun et dernièrement d'un gros youtubeur.  

J'en profite pour dire que si vous désirez connaitre l'actualité du jeu, vous pouvez la suivre sur Facebook ou Twitter (je suis plus actif sur ce dernier) : https://twitter.com/pictopix

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai lu le test hier soir justement (je lis lentement mes canard pc), déçu de la note. Content que les ventes se passent bien par contre.

----------


## Marmottas

Jeu fini ! (C'est rare dans mon backlog  ::P: )

27 heures de jeu (ah ouais quand même : une journée de ma vie consacrée à ton jeu  ::P: ), 424 couronnes (j'ai tenté l'expert à chaque niveau mais par manque de temps - je n'avais pas encore vu l'option de sauvegarde, j'ai parfois zappé sur un niveau de difficulté moindre ce qui m'a permis de trouver un succès d'ailleurs  ::P: ), 14 succès sur 18...

Bref très content du " voyage " (même si mon option de remplissage par zones est une " habitude " personnelle qui m'a manquée)

Et je vais compléter les couronnes histoire de comprendre ce qui ce cache derrière les succès unwrapped et scanner (je suppose qu'il y a des niveaux cachés vu qu'il y a un succès à 465 couronnes)

----------


## Marmottas

> Et j'ai apprécié les clins d’œil geek : Pi, les tetrominos...


Maintenant que j'ai obtenu le succès Scanner, je ne peux que m'autociter et confirmer encore plus mes propos !  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

Félicitations ! Tu as presque fini le jeu alors ^^

----------


## Marmottas

100 % de succès et 36 heures de jeu ! (Et les 5 derniers niveaux sont méchants :-p)

----------


## bbd

Je vais m'attaquer aussi aux 5 derniers  ::):

----------


## deathdigger

Je pense qu'il y'a un petit souci avec le 10*10 chick.
Sans être absolument sûr, mais je crois qu'il y'a deux possibilités de remplissage de la grille.

----------


## Tomlab

Normalement non. Tous les puzzles ont été vérifiés avec l'éditeur inclus dans le jeu. Il vérifie que les puzzles sont résolvables de manière logique et qu'il n'existe qu'une seule solution. 

Ou alors je me suis planté dans mon algo ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Pictopix est maintenant sur disponible sur le Humble Store ! Pour fêter son arrivée dessus, le jeu est à -15%  ::):  



N'hésitez pas à l'acheter dessus, je me fais un peu plus de marge que sur Steam et 5% des recettes vont à une oeuvre de charité. 

Cette annonce est aussi l'occasion pour moi de faire un point sur Pictopix. Le jeu rencontre un certain succès. Presque trois mois après sa sortie, la communauté a créé plus de 300 puzzles. Les reviews sur Steam sont très positives (3 avis négatifs sur les 59 écrits à l'heure actuelle). Et le taux de personnes qui y jouent est quasiment à 100%, ce qui veut dire que les personnes qui ont acheté Pictopix passent du temps dessus ! Je suis donc très content que le jeu plaise. 

Encore une fois, merci à ceux qui ont soutenu Pictopix !

----------


## acdctabs

Je vais sans doute le prendre sur le humble store alors, avec la petite promo c'est l'occasion de craquer.
Tu peux me jurer qu'il est pas dans la Monthly avant ? Vu que j'ai acheté le Monthly ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Non, il n'est pas dans le Monthly. 

Le jeu vient juste d'arriver sur le Humble Store. Je pense que le Monthly est réservé à des jeux déjà plus connus. C'est encore trop tôt pour Pictopix ^^

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ben acheté !

----------


## Tomlab

Merci et bon jeu !

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai pas bien compris pour le succès "Solve five 5 x 5 puzzles using no X's, no marks and no hints. (Shuffle mode)"
Ca veut dire qu'il faut jouer en shuffle et pas utiliser le clic droit ?

----------


## Tomlab

Oui, il faut jouer en mode Shuffle et ne pas utiliser les croix (clic droit) et les marques temporaires (clic milieu).

----------


## acdctabs

C'est con que je l'ai pas vu avant ^^

----------


## Ruvon

Pour les curieux, le jeu est en promo sur Chrono.gg




> Pictopix à 5.50$ sur Chrono.gg

----------


## acdctabs

Achetez le !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Achetez le !


J'attends la version Android pour l'offrir à ma compagne.  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'espère que j'aurai la version android offerte avec ma version humble bundle.
Je ne désespère pas  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Salut !

Je profite d'une mise à jour assez importante pour poster ici  ::):  

Pictopix se voit maintenant doté d'une playlist ! Exit le morceau unique qui tournait en boucle. C'est désormais 10 titres, dans des styles bossa nova et jazzy qui accompagnent le joueur. J'espère que vous apprécierez  ::):  

L'autre nouveauté, c'est que le jeu a été porté dans quelques langues. Le français bien sûr, mais aussi l'espagnol et le chinois. J'espère bien sûr en ajouter d'autres par la suite. 

L'annonce officielle est ici : https://pictopix.tumblr.com/

Mais aussi sur Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...69071462068897

Si vous avez des questions, etc., n'hésitez pas !

----------


## acdctabs

Comme je te disais sur steam, et d'ailleurs je suis arrivé à cette phase là, pourquoi le relancer ?

Soit tu laisses comme ça (je sais pas si tu as une visu sur les gens qui le lancent régulièrement, mais dans tous les cas j'aurai un bon souvenir du jeu),
soit tu fais un truc qui donne envie de le relancer !

J'avais pensé à 2 trucs :
- un picross of the week, 1 seul essai possible, sans aide. Tu sors un classement nombre de fautes / temps. Un leaderboard steam qui garde une trace pour qu'on sache enfin qui a la plus grosse.
(en espérant que quelqu'un ne trouve pas un exploit, il faut empêcher la pause par exemple pour l'exploit le plus facile, la capture d'écran et le résoudre à côté)
- une sélection de picross (ça je t'en avais parlé), avec genre un "best of workshop", "staff picked", puis des nouveaux aussi pourquoi pas.
Puis quand j'écris j'ai d'autres conneries qui me viennent :
- un dlc gratos avec du 30*30 et une dizaine de grille !
- un dlc payant et ton adresse postale pour t'envoyer des lettres d'insultes en allemand

Bon bref, le seul truc qui manque au jeu (que je trouve génial), c'est une durée de vie améliorée / optimisée (bien que l'on puisse y jouer tous les jours, juste avec le workshop).

----------


## Tomlab

Parce qu'il y avait une forte demande pour des traductions. Et concernant la musique, le jeu avait été souvent critiqué sur ce point. Il était donc important que j'en fasse une news plus importante que les mises à jour régulières. 

Il y a des choses de prévues, mais pour le moment, chut...  :;): 

Sprichst du Deutsch?  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

Nein.

----------


## Tomlab

Je suis en train de faire le tour du net pour remercier les joueurs qui m'ont aidé à améliorer Pictopix, dont vous, les lecteurs de ce topic ^^ 

Pourquoi ? Parce que Pictopix fait partie de la liste des "Top Best Bestest Games Of 2017 So Far" de *Rock, Paper, Shotgun* ! 

J'ai donc un grand sourire sur le visage depuis ce matin  ::):  

A côté de ça, de nouvelles langues sont régulièrement ajoutées au jeu et je continue à améliorer différentes parties. 

Voilà, encore merci à vous tous  ::):

----------


## Patate

Page 404 sur ton lien. Menteur !  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

Oups, oui, j'avais laissé un caractère de trop. C'est corrigé ^^

----------


## Tomlab

C'est un peu off topic, mais je me permets de faire la pub pour mon jeu Pictopix ^^' 

En ce moment il est à -20% sur Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/568320/Pictopix/

Si vous aimez les jeux de réflexion, n'hésitez pas à y faire un tour ^^

----------


## acdctabs

Tout le monde l'a déjà ici  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tout le monde l'a déjà ici


Non, pas moi. J'attends la version Android.  ::ninja:: :lourd:

----------


## Tomlab

Annonce spéciale ! Le nombre de puzzles créés par les joueurs sur le Workshop de Pictopix a dépassé le seuil des 1000 cette semaine ! ^^

Certains joueurs ne manquent pas de talent et proposent de belles grilles (et dessins) qui méritent le détour. Pour avoir un petit aperçu de ce qu'ils font, je fais régulièrement une petite sélection que je mets en avant sur Twitter et Facebook. N'hésitez donc pas à y faire un tour.

J'en ai bien sûr profité pour faire une annonce sur Steam. N'hésitez pas à la lire car j'aimerais avoir des retours sur une partie du jeu.

----------


## Tomlab

Cela fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas posté de news par ici ^^

J'en profite donc pour vous annoncer que j'ai fait une petite mise à jour "Halloween". Pour en apprendre plus, je vous invite à lire la news. J'espère que ça plaira aux joueurs  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai testé la mise à jour avant de venir ici (où je comptais l'annoncer) et du coup, 

Spoiler Alert! 


je me dis que ton image gâche un peu la surprise

.

----------


## Tomlab

Oh désolé Marmottas, j'étais passé à côté de ton message. Oui, l'image spoilait un peu, mais j'en avais besoin pour illustrer l'événement. Mais il y avait quand même une petite surprise avec les sons (et 3 nouveaux puzzles)

Comme le site IndieDB vient de lancer ses *Indie of the Year Awards 2017*, j'en profite pour demander aux joueurs de voter pour Pictopix ! Si le coeur vous en dit, ç'est par ici que ça se passe : http://www.indiedb.com/games/pictopix

Si jamais le jeu entre dans le top 100, il y aura une autre phase de votes comme expliqué ici : http://www.indiedb.com/groups/2017-i...r-2017-kickoff

La concurrence est rude, donc ce sera difficile. Mais je tente, on ne sait jamais  ::): 

En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui ont acheté le jeu ! Le jeu rencontre un certain succès donc ça fait très plaisir ^^

----------


## Marmottas

Je coupe la politesse à Tomlab mais je suis heureux de ce que je viens de lire sur Steam : Mise à jour à venir pour l'anniversaire du jeu ! Et je cite : " I'm therefore greatly excited to announce a major update coming out on the 5th of January! *There'll be new puzzles, new achievements and playing time more than doubled! There'll also be some surprises.*"

----------


## Tomlab

Ah ah ! Pas de souci ^^ Sur le moment, j'étais pressé par le temps. 

Du coup, je complète avec les liens Steam et tumblr pour ceux qui veulent lire l'annonce complète.

----------


## Tomlab

Encore une semaine avant la sortie de l'Anniversary Update ! 

Certains joueurs m'ont fait part de leur envie de voir le jeu sur gog.com Je vais me renseigner pour voir comment ça fonctionne (je crois qu'ils sont très sélectifs). En attendant vous pouvez montrer votre intérêt pour Pictopix sur ce topic créé par un joueur (il suffit simplement de voter) : https://www.gog.com/wishlist/games/pictopix

----------


## Marmottas

La mise a jour se télécharge ! Y a des nouveaux puzzles et succès ! Miam !  ::P:

----------


## acdctabs

Coule !

----------


## Tomlab

J'espère que vous apprécierez les nouveaux puzzles ^^ 

Pour aller à l'essentiel, voici les nouveautés qu'apporte la mise à jour Anniversaire : 
45 nouveaux puzzlesDes puzzles plus grands, jusqu’à 40 x 40De nouveaux achievementsDe nouveaux secrets à découvrirLa possibilité de zoomer les grandes grilles

D'après mes tests, le temps de jeu serait plus que doublé. 

Voici l'annonce officielle sur Steam qui donne plus de détails : 
http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...07608830192374

Et le nouveau trailer :

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai attaqué et je galère pas mal sur les 30*30. C'est vraiment une super update.

Petite remarque, quand je suis sur une case, il me met en "orange" les colonnes / lignes de chiffres correspondant (et c'est bien).
Ce qui serait cool, c'est que quand je vais sur les chiffres, il me mette la ligne (ou la colonne) en orange de la même façon. Je trouverais ça pratique ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Si je mets la bande où se trouve les chiffres en orange, ça risque de gêner la lisibilité (les nombres deviennent orange quand ils sont survolés par la souris - si le grisage manuel est activé dans les options) 

Ou alors j'ai mal compris ta demande ^^'

----------


## acdctabs

Non je parle de colorer les cases de la colonne/ligne lorsque je mets ma souris sur les chiffres.

----------


## Tomlab

Je vais voir comment je pourrais faire ça (j'ai peur qu'une simple bande orange légèrement transparente sur la rangée ne gène la lisibilité)

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais j'ai dit orange mais en fait juste un truc qui l'a fait ressortir, ou sinon "colorier" le côté opposé sur la même largeur que la ligne/colonne (à l'extérieur de la grille du coup).

----------


## acdctabs

Il m'a mal chargé une image, bug ?

-edit-
Elle ne réapparait ni en redémarrant, ni en finissant un autre picross.

----------


## acdctabs

Là elle apparait bien maintenant.

J'ai le jeu qui a planté en plein picross par contre là maintenant  ::(: 

Remboursez moi l'update gratuite !

et l'image redéconne ! (la même)

----------


## acdctabs

Ok It's not a bug, it's a feature !

----------


## acdctabs

Fini ! Me manque encore un succès mais bref, super update. Marrant l'idée des succès cachés. Certains tableaux j'en ai bien chié (Plus d'une heure pour certains).
Merci pour l'update en tout cas  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

> Je vais voir comment je pourrais faire ça (j'ai peur qu'une simple bande orange légèrement transparente sur la rangée ne gène la lisibilité)


Alors ouaip c'est mieux, j'ai réussi à faire un grand picross sans "perdre" de temps et sans faire d'erreur à cause de ça.
Bon par contre c'est la même couleur que la séparation des 5*5 du coup on perd du temps à compter parfois  ::ninja:: 
Pas évident j'imagine de trouver un truc qui marcherait mieux.

----------


## Tomlab

Je venais justement annoncer que Pictopix a eu une mise à jour hier  ::):  

Voici le lien pour ceux qui veulent découvrir les nouveautés : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...70906388538155




> Bon par contre c'est la même couleur que la séparation des 5*5 du coup on perd du temps à compter parfois


Je vais donner la possibilité de changer leur couleur dans une prochaine mise à jour. 

Sinon, le forum a changé de forme ? j'ai un logo vBulletin en haut. A moins que ce ne soit parce que ma connexion est lente en ce moment. 

Et je ne reçois plus d'alertes mails quand quelqu'un poste sur le topic. (et je découvre seulement tes derniers messages acdctabs)

(et mon message a disparu, heureusement que je l'ai copié avant)

----------


## acdctabs

Tu dois être dans la version mobile du site à cause d'une connexion lente. Tu peux choisir la version normale dans un lien genre en bas. Enfin je ne sais pas si c'est ça.
Me reste 1 picross à faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


en automne

 et j'ai tous les succès sinon  ::):

----------


## Gohjiro

Juste pour dire que j'ai acheté le jeu ce matin et je m'amuse beaucoup. Je joue pas mal à des picross et là je surfais sur steam il a pop dans mes "jeux conseillés" et ce qui 'ma fait craquer c'est la touche graphique des screens et du trailer. J'aime beaucoup l'UI et le choix des couleurs. Je trouve l'ensemble très agréable à regarder. Donc je suis vraiment content.  :;):  merde ce début de page dsl !!

Par contre il y a une option pour griser les chiffres d'une ligne colonne quand on l'a finit ? Je dis bien quand on l'a finis, c'est à dire une fois qu'on a mis toutes les croix et carrés correspondant à la ligne (à la différence de l'option griser automatiquement les  nombres vérifiées qui grise quand on a trouvé un nombre de carrés mais pas encore toute la ligne -croix comprise-.

Car c'est dommage si je coche ça je n'ai plus la possibilité de finir en expert. Mais si je la décoche, bah alors que j'ai finit une ligne (carré et croix) le chiffre reste blanc dans la ligne correspondante. Ce que je trouve gênant pour visualiser où on en est. Et je vois pas en quoi le griser rendrait plus facile la chose et empêcherait d'obtenir le statut expert (c'est juste pour mieux visualiser où aller ensuite, mais ça veut pas dire qu'on doit revenir modifier la ligne). De plus griser la ligne veut pas dire qu'on a réussi à bien la faire, elle peut être fausse, c'est juste qu'on a tout rempli. 

Après c'est une question de débat sur où se trouve la difficulté, remplir les lignes, où mémoriser les endroits où il reste des choses à remplir.

PS : je chipote hein je m'éclate, par contre j'ai fais une croix sur les experts car sur des grandes grilles je vais jamais m'y retrouver si je coche pas l'option griser automatiquement les nombres vérifiés.

----------


## Tomlab

Oh merci ! Ça me fait très plaisir d'avoir de tels retours ^^

Alors en effet, j'ai pris le parti de donner une couronne en plus aux joueurs qui réussissent un niveau sans utiliser l'option "grisage automatique des nombres" car il y a toujours un risque de se tromper si on ne fait pas attention. Quand cet assistant est désactivé, on peut néanmoins griser les nombres en cliquant dessus. Il est auss possible de les griser quand on joue à la manette ou clavier comme je l'explique ici : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...70906388538155



Ça peut sembler difficile au départ, mais avec l'habitude, tu finiras par te passer du grisage des nombres. Le mieux c'est bien sûr d'y aller à son rythme.  ::): 

Bon jeu !

----------


## Tomlab

J'ai préparé une mise à jour un peu spéciale pour ce 1er avril ! Pour découvrir ce qu'il se cache, il suffit juste de résoudre le dernier puzzle que j'ai ajouté au Workshop (thème "Machine"). 

Voici le lien vers la news officielle : http://steamcommunity.com/games/5683...51867791253230

Bon week-end à tous !

----------


## acdctabs

Faut arrêter de rajouter des succès monsieur, ça me force à rejouer pour garder mon 100%  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai obtenu la machine et le succès qui va avec mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir loupé le reste (la nouvelle option et le fait que ça impliquait beaucoup de texte... ?)

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip pareil, rien vu.

----------


## Tomlab

Arf, mince, c'était un peu ma crainte (que des joueurs passent à coté). En fait lorsque le puzzle est résolu, vous avez sans doute remarqué qu'il n'y a qu'un seul bouton ("Back") et non deux comme d'habitude ("Continue" est caché). On est donc obligé d'appuyer sur Back et là le jeu ne revient pas sur l'écran de sélection des puzzles du Workshop, mais sur l'écran de sélection des puzzles du jeu de base ! Pour une raison particulière (

Spoiler Alert! 


les titres des puzzles ont changé

)

----------


## acdctabs

ah ouais ... mais comme on n'a pas conçu le jeu, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le titre des puzzles on ne s'en souvient pas 

 ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Pas besoin  ::):  Tu comprendras quand tu les verras. (et l'option dans les settings permet de les réafficher)

----------


## acdctabs

Ok vu.
Ouaip je ne sais trop quoi en penser, mais comme j'adore le jeu dans la version actuelle on va dire que c'est une feature qui ne m'intéresse pas ^^
Bien en tout cas toutes tes updates, c'est vraiment bien.
Plus qu'à sortir une "S2" payante avec plein de nouveaux picross ^^ (là je pense que le suivi a été très bon pour cette version)

----------


## acdctabs

Comme d'habitude j'ai envie de dire, petite mise à jour bien sympa  ::):  Pas de succès cachés ce coup-ci mais les 2 modes ajoutés sont originaux.

----------


## Tomlab

Yep !

Je n'avais pas eu le temps de faire l'annonce ici hier (bugs à corriger en priorité ^^ ), mais ouais, deux nouveaux modes de jeu ont été ajoutés (avec quelques achievements). Je mets la petite image qui va bien pour illustrer l'événement ainsi que le lien vers l'annonce officielle pour tous les détails  ::):  : 

https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...78516694295559

----------


## Marmottas

Y a pas une condition supplémentaire de temps pour ces 2 succès :

10 ■ 10
Résolvez cinq puzzles 10 x 10 en n'utilisant aucune croix, aucune marque et aucune aide. (Mode Infini)

Triathlon 10 x 10
Terminez le défi

Car rien à faire ils ne se débloquent pas chez moi... (j'ai du les faire 2 fois au moins)

Sinon petite fierté du soir : j'ai enfin eu le sprint 7x7 en 1'58''039  ::P: 
(oui, sur le fil)

----------


## acdctabs

Moi j'ai pas eu de soucis. Alors je sais que le chez moi ça marche on s'en fout mais en tout cas tu regardes le % de personnes qui l'ont validé sur steam et ça a l'air de marcher chez pas mal de monde.

Le 10*10 c'est en moins de 3 minutes.
Les 5 puzzles c'est 0 aide, il ne faut rien griser, rien cocher et faire peu ou pas d'erreur (je crois que c'est pas mais j'ai un doute qu'il soit aussi restrictif).

----------


## Marmottas

> Moi j'ai pas eu de soucis. Alors je sais que le chez moi ça marche on s'en fout mais en tout cas tu regardes le % de personnes qui l'ont validé sur steam et ça a l'air de marcher chez pas mal de monde.
> 
> Le 10*10 c'est en moins de 3 minutes.
> Les 5 puzzles c'est 0 aide, il ne faut rien griser, rien cocher et faire peu ou pas d'erreur (je crois que c'est pas mais j'ai un doute qu'il soit aussi restrictif).


Ok pour ces précisions... Vu qu'il n'y avait aucune précision de temps, je les faisais en mode pépère c'est à dire en regardant un DVD (un gros nanar) en parallèle...  ::P: 

Je vais donc me recentrer sur l'essentiel ou attendre la réponse exacte de tomlab (j'ai d'autres grilles en attente... qui a dit 40 x 40 ?)

----------


## acdctabs

Sur les succès en anglais c'est bien précisé le temps.

----------


## Marmottas

> Sur les succès en anglais c'est bien précisé le temps.


Pas con et confirmation :

10 x 10 Triathlon
Complete the "10 x 10 Triathlon" challenge in *less than 3 minutes.*

10 ■ 10
Solve five 10 x 10 puzzles using no X's, no marks and no hints. (Endless mode)
(celui là, je suis sur de l'avoir fait dans les conditions pourtant...)

Bref, je retenterai ce soir...

----------


## Tomlab

Yo !

Alors je confirme que pour le succès "10 ■ 10", il n'y a aucune autre condition supplémentaire en plus de celles mentionnées dans la description. Le temps n'entre pas en jeu (tout comme le visionnage de DVD, même si c'est un nanar :D). Les erreurs ne sont pas non plus prises en compte pour obtenir ce succès. 

Je vais vérifier qu'il n'y a pas eu un problème avec les traductions françaises, car j'ai eu un petit souci avec la traduction russe des achievements.

----------


## azruqh

Hey Tomlab ! Je me suis pris ton jeu en promo sur Steam il y a deux jours. Beau boulot ! Bel enrobage, c'est agréable, lisible, j'apprécie de pouvoir modifier la couleur de fond (je joue en _Night_, ça me repose les yeux). Bon, j'ai viré la musique mais je le fais quasiment pour tous les jeux. Je joue détendu, sans regarder le temps, j'ai horreur des _timers_ dans les jeux donc je fais l'impasse sur les succès.

Une fois, j'ai failli râler parce que je ne voyais pas comment finir un puzzle sans cocher une case au hasard mais non, j'avais simplement omis un élément dans ma réflexion. Donc, pour l'instant, très bonne pioche. Bravo et merci ! : )

----------


## Tomlab

Merci beaucoup pour tes retours ! Ça fait très plaisir. A force d'avoir le nez dans le guidon, ce n'est pas toujours évident de savoir si certains choix vont va plaire aux joueurs ^^'

Tu peux aussi remercier les autres joueurs du topic car certains m'ont aidé à l'améliorer  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

Ayé j'ai mis de côté le nanar et eu mes 2 succès...

(Une petite partie par ci, une autre par là... Et déjà 45 h - presque 2 jours de ma vie - sur ce jeu  ::P:  !)

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai fait 83h  ::): 
Faut dire qu'il est bien ce petit picross  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Maintenant que le jeu rencontre un certain succès, envisages-tu de le porter sur Android ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tomlab

C'est en réflexion  ::): 

Ne jouant quasiment pas sur smartphone, j'ai quelques interrogations. Par exemple comment les joueurs arrivent à jouer sur de grandes grilles ? (celles de Pictopix vont jusqu'à 40x40) Ce n'est pas rebutant de devoir sans cesse zoomer/dézoomer pour progresser ? Sur une tablette, pour avoir testé, l'expérience est aussi agréable qu'à la souris, mais sur smartphone, je suis un peu dubitatif ^^' mais c'est peut-être une question d'habitude.

Ce qui m'embête un peu aussi, c'est que la version android sera une version light de la version pc (pas de workshop ou de leaderboard par exemple) et il faut que je vois si les performances ne chutent pas sur les grandes grilles.

Puis il y a le modèle économique (gratuit avec des pubs ? ou payante sans pubs ? ou gratuite sans pub, mais avec un DLC payant ?). C'est autant de questions qui trottent dans ma tête  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

C'est déjà bien que tu y réfléchisses.  :;):  Je n'imagine pas trop, en effet, que le jeu soit pratiquable confortablement sur smartphone, sauf peut-être sur un phablet 6". En revanche, je pense quand même qu'il y a beaucoup de _casual players_ qui jouent sur tablette. Je prends l'exemple de ma compagne (qui n'est pas forcément représentatif, hein, je n'en fais pas une statistique) : elle ne joue a aucun jeu PC depuis maintenant de longues années, en revanche depuis qu'elle a une tablette elle joue dessus. Des jeux comme _Candy Crush Candies Fruit of the Loom Saga,_ un jeu où il faut trouver des objets cachés dans une image (désolé, je ne connais pas le titre…) ou encore l'excellent _Swim Out_ développé par un Canard ici présent.  ::): 
Après, c'est sûr que pour le modèle économique, c'est une réflexion pas évidente.  ::):  Peut-être que la possibilité de pouvoir jouer une même partie sur plusieurs plate-formes serait un atout, pour pouvoir poursuivre sur tablete une partie commencée sur Steam, par exemple. Mais demander à l'acheteur de repasser par la caisse me paraît difficile. Et la gratuité avec pub a, malheureusement ou pas, gangréné Android depuis un moment.  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Merci pour ton retour. Si d'autres personnes ont l'habitude de jouer sur smartphone/tablette, leur avis m'intéresse aussi. Sinon, Pictopix est jouable sur des "pc tactiles" comme la Windows Surface ou la GPD Win.

Je crois aussi savoir que le piratage est très important sur Android :/ Je crois que certains développeurs ne développent justement pas dessus pour cette raison. Et d'autres retirent leur jeu parfois.

Pictopix venant de passer les 200 avis sur Steam (94% de positif ^^), je viens de lancer un concours sur twitter pour faire gagner des exemplaires. N'hésitez pas à faire tourner : https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1001764906834841605

----------


## Marmottas

200 avis positifs mais combien d'exemplaires vendus ? Ferrari ou Clio ?  ::P: 
(Pas obligé de répondre évidemment... Et si ça se trouve Steam publie ce genre de stats...)

----------


## azruqh

Bon ben voilà, je bloque. Puzzle 139 (celui qui suit 

Spoiler Alert! 


le Hibou

). J'ai activé sept ou huit cases, dont je suis sûr. Et puis plus rien. Je scrute les lignes et les colonnes mais le déclic vient pas. Bon, en même temps, j'ai dormi deux heures cette nuit et j'ai de la sauce blanche à la place du cerveau mais est-ce que vous pouvez m'assurer, Tom ou les autres, que le puzzle peut se résoudre sans rien cocher au pif ?

----------


## Marmottas

> Bon ben voilà, je bloque. Puzzle 139 (celui qui suit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> le Hibou
> 
> ). J'ai activé sept ou huit cases, dont je suis sûr. Et puis plus rien. Je scrute les lignes et les colonnes mais le déclic vient pas. Bon, en même temps, j'ai dormi deux heures cette nuit et j'ai de la sauce blanche à la place du cerveau mais est-ce que vous pouvez m'assurer, Tom ou les autres, que le puzzle peut se résoudre sans rien cocher au pif ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Avant le hibou, il y a bien une tête de mort ?

Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps mais pour moi, il y a forcément une logique et pas de hasard (si cela avait été le cas, un de nous l'aurait déjà fait remonter à Tom... Certains d'entre nous ont quand même leur nom dans les crédits et ce bien avant sa dulcinée, d'ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## azruqh

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Avant le hibou, il y a bien une tête de mort ?
> 
> Je l'ai fait il y a longtemps mais pour moi, il y a forcément une logique et pas de hasard (si cela avait été le cas, un de nous l'aurait déjà fait remonter à Tom... Certains d'entre nous ont quand même leur nom dans les crédits et ce bien avant sa dulcinée, d'ailleurs )


La réponse à la question en spoiler est oui. : )

Sinon, ça m'étonnait aussi qu'il faille commencer à cocher au pif. J'ai pas réessayé depuis mon post, cela dit. Il suffit parfois de faire autre chose et de revenir et ça se décoince tout seul. Après une bonne nuit de sommeil, par exemple, dans mon cas. ^^ Merci Marmottas.

----------


## Tomlab

J'arrive un peu tardivement, mais je sais de quel puzzle tu parles (beaucoup de joueurs ont bloqué dessus). La première chose que tu peux faire, c'est activer l'aide "Surligner les colonnes/rangées résolubles" dans les options. Ça t'indiquera la ligne où tu peux remplir une case. 

Ensuite, si tu bloques encore, voici un deuxième indice : 

Spoiler Alert! 


il y a une case qui est forcément vide. il faut donc y placer une croix.

 Le tuto expert peut aider car il y a une situation similaire.

----------


## azruqh

> J'arrive un peu tardivement, mais je sais de quel puzzle tu parles (beaucoup de joueurs ont bloqué dessus). La première chose que tu peux faire, c'est activer l'aide "Surligner les colonnes/rangées résolubles" dans les options. Ça t'indiquera la ligne où tu peux remplir une case. 
> 
> Ensuite, si tu bloques encore, voici un deuxième indice : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il y a une case qui est forcément vide. il faut donc y placer une croix.
> 
>  Le tuto expert peut aider car il y a une situation similaire.


J'avoue, un peu honteux, être passé aux puzzles suivants (avec plus de succès). Concernant le 139, le seul sur lequel je sois vraiment bloqué, il me semble bien avoir déjà fait tout ce que tu me conseilles. Je rejetterai un œil ce soir (un œil neuf je veux dire)... Merci Tom ! : )

----------


## azruqh

> J'arrive un peu tardivement, mais je sais de quel puzzle tu parles (beaucoup de joueurs ont bloqué dessus). La première chose que tu peux faire, c'est activer l'aide "Surligner les colonnes/rangées résolubles" dans les options. Ça t'indiquera la ligne où tu peux remplir une case. 
> 
> Ensuite, si tu bloques encore, voici un deuxième indice : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il y a une case qui est forcément vide. il faut donc y placer une croix.
> 
>  Le tuto expert peut aider car il y a une situation similaire.


Bon. J'ai retourné le truc dans tous les sens, et je ne vois toujours pas. J'ai donc activé l'aide qui surligne les colonnes et rangées résolubles. Ok. Sauf que non. Aucune des cases ne DOIT être vide. Du coup, j'ai barré une case un peu au pif et j'ai gagné un trophée. J'en déduis que ma croix est bonne, sauf que je ne vois toujours pas ce qui empêcherait la même case d'être activée. Décidément, ce puzzle va me rendre cinglé !

En attendant, j'approche doucement de la fin. Je n'aurai été bloqué qu'une fois. Une fois de trop évidemment. mais j'aurai pris beaucoup de plaisir à jouer à ton jeu Tom. Bravo et merci !

----------


## Tomlab

Une fois encore, désolé pour la réponse tardive.

Je suppose que tu bloques à niveau là : 


Alors, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il y a une case à marquer d'une croix, c'est celle qui est survolée par le curseur. Pourquoi ? Parce que les deux cases remplies appartiennent soit au groupe de 6 cases remplies soit au groupe de 4 cases. Le groupe de 6 cases ne pourra jamais descendre plus bas que le curseur. Et celui de 4 cases n'occupera jamais la case occupée par le curseur.

----------


## azruqh

> Une fois encore, désolé pour la réponse tardive.
> 
> Je suppose que tu bloques à niveau là : 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/06/18/459...3d69e54075.png
> 
> Alors, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Oh, ça semble si évident maintenant que tu le dis ! Merci d'être passé Tom, j'appréciais déjà beaucoup ton jeu, j'apprécie aussi le service après vente ! ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Au plaisir ! ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Voici une petite news pour dire que comme d'autres développeurs sur Steam, j'ai maintenant une page dédiée à mon compte développeur : https://store.steampowered.com/developer/tomlabgames

Cette page permet simplement de suivre l'actualité du développeur (plus d'info ici : https://store.steampowered.com/publisher/ )

N'hésitez pas à vous abonner  ::): 

Ah oui, pour y accéder depuis le client Steam, il faut juste cliquer sur le nom du développeur sur la page magasin du jeu.

----------


## acdctabs

Tiens toi qui a un jeu sur steam, ça marche comment les cartes ? Tu as un "curseur" qui te permet de choisir tous les combien de temps elles tombent en jouant ? Ou alors en fait tu choisis juste le nombre et fourni les modèles et steam se démerde ? Tu peux nous dire en % combien les cartes te rappotent par rapport aux ventes du jeu ?
(sans rentrer dans les détails mais genre tu t'es fait 10K avec le jeu et 50€ avec les cartes ben ça fait 0.5% soit c'est pas terrible ou justement c'est beaucoup + ...)

----------


## Tomlab

Alors, je pense que je n'ai pas le droit de communiquer sur la manière dont fonctionne les cartes et de toute façon, ça reste obscur, même pour les développeurs :D

Une chose est sure (dans mon cas), ça ne me rapporte quasiment rien. Et à mon avis, il ne faut pas trop compter dessus, surtout depuis que Valve a mis en place des conditions pour qu'un jeu puisse disposer de ces fameuses cartes. Certains développeurs (ceux qui font des petits jeux à la pelle) ont abusé du système pour se faire plus de sous.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais ça je sais ^^
J'aime bien le nouveau système mis en place d'ailleurs. Tu peux limite utiliser le tag "steam cards" pour savoir si le jeu est correct ^^

----------


## Tomlab

Yep, mais d'un autre côté, certains joueurs peuvent se détourner d'un bon jeu parce qu'il n'a pas encore ces cartes (au profit d'un autre jeu). Pourtant le système est rétro-actif je crois. Une fois que Valve autorise les cartes pour un jeu, les joueurs reçoivent le nombre de cartes en fonction du temps passé dessus.

----------


## acdctabs

Oui je te confirme que c'est rétroactif. C'était aussi pour ça que je te posais la question si tu pouvais choisir le temps entre 2 drops.

----------


## Tomlab

Petit teasing  ::): 

https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1034817965642993664

----------


## acdctabs

Ah un mode prédiction ? tu lances ton hypothèse et peut la valider ?

----------


## Tomlab

Réponse demain  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

L'annonce officielle ^^ (cliquez sur l'image pour voir la news)



Il y a aussi d'autres ajouts décrits dans la news. J'espère que ça plaira aux joueurs et aux streamers ! 

Pictopix a désormais sa page Twitch pour ceux qui aimeraient découvrir le jeu : https://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/Pictopix

----------


## Grhyll

Wow mais quel suivi exemplaire ^^ Si tu as l'occasion, je serais vraiment curieux d'avoir un petit compte-rendu sur l'utilisation de ces fonctions !

----------


## Tomlab

En ce moment, le jeu est en train d'être streamé sur Twitch, si vous voulez voir comment les spectateurs peuvent participer (vous pouvez faire de même bien sûr) : https://www.twitch.tv/seldell

----------


## Marmottas

Je passe par là pour saluer l'update du jour qui m'a foutu les jetons !  ::P: 

(PS : j'en profite - et initialement, c'était mon but - pour indiquer que je n'ai que tout récemment terminé tous les succès - bon d'accord, j'ai trouvé la solution sur le forum de discussion du jeu - et que j'ai apprécié le côté easter egg des derniers... Le " Quatre saisons " m'a rappelé Rise of the triad qui utilisait la même " information système " pour changer sa page d'accueil...)

----------


## Tomlab

Hé hé, c'est pour donner quelques frissons aux joueurs :D

C'est cool pour les achievements ! Content que tu les aies tous obtenus ! Tu dois faire parti des 2% de joueurs qui ont fait le jeu à 100% ^^

Je suis assez fan des easter eggs en tant que joueur, donc je me suis bien éclaté à en placer dans Pictopix. Rise of the Triad, je connais bien de nom, mais je n'y ai jamais joué. J'aimais bien l'idée et l'intégrer dans un jeu de picross, ça permet d'amener un peu de variété  ::):

----------


## bbd

Je ne désespère pas d'arriver aux 100% (je n'en suis a priori plus très loin). Je reviens régulièrement sur ton jeu et franchement le suivi est exemplaire  :;):  Les nouvelles options, les challenges, bref encore bravo !

----------


## Marmottas

C'est Noël, il y a de la mise en jour dans l'air...

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais je viens d'en faire un, je vais garder les autres pour plus tard mais on a été gâté  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Hé hé ! Et bien bon jeu  :;): 

Si vous n'êtes pas déjà abonné au fil d'actualité de Pictopix sur Steam, n'hésitez pas à le faire. Je donne des détails sur les nouveautés, etc. 

Voici le lien direct vers la news d'aujourd'hui :
https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...11871555487332

Et bonnes fêtes à tous !!

----------


## Anonyme210226

Après plus de 100 heures de jeu, je suis proche de la fin du jeu, il me manque le succès 4 saisons que je ferai en temps voulu. C'est un excellent jeu, si effectivement on aime les Picross et les puzzle games en général.
Les grilles 40x40 sont monstrueuses (plus d'1 h pour en résoudre certaines !), et certains puzzles sont très très retors, surtout quand il s'agit non pas de colorer une case en particulier, mais de l'exclure. Les easter eggs sont aussi très sympas (le dernier puzzle  :^_^: )

Seuls regrets, certains puzzles ne sont pas très visuels en version "jouable" N&B, et ne se révèlent qu'en couleurs. D'autre part, les musiques sont vite redondantes. Je n'attends pas une bande-son de 20 heures de morceaux originaux, mais j'aimerais avoir la possibilité de jouer ma musique perso. Enfin, c'est dommage qu'il faille attendre 30 minutes pour retenter les défis chronométrés (surtout quand on vient de louper le succès pour 2 secondes). Je comprends la raison "technique", mais c'est frustrant.

Reste la question : mais comment faire si je veux mon fix de nonogramme, maintenant ?

----------


## Tomlab

Salut Pancho, 

Merci beaucoup pour tes retours et bravo pour avoir fini tous les puzzles du mode Classique !  :;): 

En effet, avec le recul, j'ai été un peu négligent sur certains puzzles (les premiers). Leur version Noir et Blanc est parfois difficile à identifier. Avec l'expérience, je fais beaucoup plus attention à ça. Les derniers puzzles que j'ai ajoutés au jeu (dans le Workshop notamment) n'ont pas ce problème. Je dois t'avouer que parfois j'ai envie de retoucher des puzzles du mode Classique. Je ne peux m'empêcher de voir des défauts ou des choses à améliorer.

Pour la musique, tu peux baisser le volume dans les options du jeu. Tu peux ainsi écouter ta propre musique au dessus  ::):  

Pour les 30 minutes entre les défis, c'est vrai que ça peut-être frustrant d'attendre, mais c'est -j'espère- le meilleur compromis. C'est plus ou moins le temps moyen pour faire les 4 défis. Les meilleurs joueurs peuvent les faires en 15-20 minutes. Comme tu as fini tous les puzzles du mode Classique, tu dois surement avoir un bon niveau. Tu finiras par obtenir les succès ^^

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah mais je les ai eus les succès. J'en ai bavé pour le triathlon, mais je les ai tous eus.

----------


## Tomlab

Coucou ! J'avais envie de passer le bonjour  ::): 

Et de vous inviter à lire ce tweet  ::ninja::  : https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1104050182579204096

----------


## Tomlab

Je m'excuse d'avance, mais ça va un peu spammer dans les jours qui suivent  :;):  : 

https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1105136303824285696

----------


## Tomlab

Suite du teasing avec de nouvelles infos sur le DLC !

https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1105498689806594051

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Mayrde, je pensais que tu nous annonçais la version Android.  :Emo:  En tous cas, content de voir que ton projet continue de progresser.  :;):

----------


## Tomlab

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés au compte twitter de Pictopix, voici donc le lien vers l'annonce  ::):  : https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1105861073758937088

Et le gif qui l'accompagne :

----------


## acdctabs

C'est bien ça  ::): 
On pourra en créer dans le workshop aussi ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

::o:  Et bientôt, un démineur ?

----------


## Tomlab

> C'est bien ça 
> On pourra en créer dans le workshop aussi ?


Alors pour le moment je n'envisage pas d'ajouter l'option. Pour une raison très simple : créer de grandes mosaïques, ça prend un temps fou et je pense que beaucoup de joueurs seront découragés par l'ampleur de la tâche. Pour détailler un peu plus le processus, je travaille d'abord à partir d'une image en noir et blanc que je passe ensuite à la moulinette. Celle-ci m'indique les cases qui peuvent être résolues. Et c'est là que le "fun" commence. Il faut corriger/modifier l'image sans cesse, déplacer des éléments, etc. Une fois que c'est bon, je passe alors à la mise en couleur. Ce qui prend du temps aussi car je ne suis jamais satisfait de mon travail  :Emo:

----------


## Tomlab

Le DLC est maintenant disponible ! 

N'hésitez pas à lire la news sur Steam : https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...94442365386494

Et à partager l'annonce sur les réseaux sociaux ^^ :
- l'annonce Twitter : https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1106225346507083776
- l'annonce Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Pictopix/po...21259004614608

Merci et bon jeu à tous !

----------


## acdctabs

Je ne suis pas chez moi mais ça fait partie de mes priorités quand je rentre  ::):

----------


## bbd

::o:  Et dire que je viens de finir le mode normal ! Il va falloir que je m’y remette pour arriver au 100% (et c’est une super nouvelle  ::lol:: ) !

----------


## acdctabs

Ça prend un peu de temps à faire mais pas mal cette idée de mozaïque  ::): 
Je devrais finir la première demain.

Ça fait 2 ans que j'ai le jeu (je ne l'avais pas acheté tout de suite), merci pour toutes les mises à jour gratuites  ::):  (et de qualité)

----------


## acdctabs

Bon ca y est, c'était sympa  ::): 
1h16 / 3h05 / 2h51 sans chercher à aller vite.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le deuxième a été assez pénible, surtout à cause du grand nombre de pièces de la mosaïque. Ca donnait un goût de farming.

----------


## Tomlab

https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1112655852630999040

----------


## acdctabs

C'est pas la bonne date pour faire des annonces.

----------


## Tomlab

https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1112716246556930049

----------


## Marmottas

2 mises à jour via Steam depuis quelques jours... Pâques approche ?

72 heures de ma vie passées dessus... Encore un peu à venir ?  ::P:

----------


## Tomlab

Je viens justement d'ajouter un puzzle au Workshop  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Salut tout le monde ! 

Pictopix est à -33% pour quelques jours : https://store.steampowered.com/app/568320/Pictopix/

Je pense que la plupart des personnes qui me suivent ici ont déjà le jeu, donc n'hésitez pas à partager la news ^^

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

J'ai pris parce que j'adore les picross et que le contenu a l'air énorme ! Par contre j'ai hésité car c'est le genre de jeu auquel j'aime bien jouer vite fait n'importe où, alors j'aurais préféré une version sans DRM.
J'ai essayé de le lancer sans steam, il démarre mais reste sur le premier écran "Tomlab Games", j'imagine qu'il attend des données steamworks ou qu'il essaye de se connecter à quelque chose sans y arriver.
Est ce qu'il y aurait une chance pour que tu fasses en sorte que le jeu soit lançable en dehors de steam ? Quitte a ce que ce soit une version amputée de certaines fonctionnalités. C'est le genre de jeu parfait à lancer quelques minutes à la pause au boulot.

----------


## Tomlab

Salut Gorth !

Merci pour ton achat ^^ Un jour, je pense que je ferai une version "DRM-Free", mais normalement le jeu devrait pouvoir se lancer même si Steam n'est pas connecté sur Internet. Il devrait y avoir un message du genre "Steam ne peut pas se connecter, mais souhaitez-vous quand même lancer le jeu en mode hors-ligne ?" Et là, tu devrais pouvoir jouer au jeu. Il n'y a que la partie "Défis" qui ne sera pas accessible. Et pour le Workshop, tu pourras juste jouer aux puzzles déjà téléchargés sur ton pc (Steam garde en cache des informations). 

Si tu crées un raccourci vers le jeu sur ton bureau, le jeu lancera discrètement Steam avant de démarrer (si ça peut être utile)

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ah bonne nouvelle si c'est c'est sensé marcher sans steam ! Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai essayé et ça n'allait pas plus loin que le premier écran. Je referai des tests.

----------


## Anonyme210226

La mise à jour d'hier (18 Mo) c'était pour quoi ? Un mode battle royale ?  :Bave:

----------


## Tomlab

Jouer à la voix à Pictopix, c'est possible ! Un joueur l'a fait (avec l'aide du logiciel Voice Attack) : 

https://twitter.com/VoicedGaming/sta...63055160565762

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai eu droit à une mise à jour hier... Le DLC Halloween arrive... ?

----------


## Tomlab

C'est une mise à jour qui apporte des améliorations/corrections au jeu ^^ Il y a tous les détails ici : https://steamcommunity.com/app/56832...95260996665101

J'en profite pour dire que Pictopix est en solde sur Steam en ce moment : https://store.steampowered.com/app/568320/Pictopix/

Et tout récemment le nombre de puzzles créés par les joueurs dans le Workshop a dépassé les 1700 !

Pour l'occasion, j'ai fait un tweet avec une petite sélection d'images : https://twitter.com/Pictopix/status/1188092920630566915

----------


## Tomlab

Je profite des soldes Steam et des *Steam Awards 2019* pour annoncer que Pictopix est éligible au concours ! Dans la catégorie "Labor of Love" ("Amour indéfectible" en français), car il y a eu des mises à jour dans l'année (notamment le mode Mosaïques)

Si vous le désirez, vous pouvez donc voter pour Pictopix dans cette catégorie. 

J'ai fait une news sur Steam pour informer les joueurs : https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...91057805571551

Pour que le vote soit pris en compte, il faut être connecté. Donc je conseille de passer directement par Steam et d'aller sur la page du jeu dans le magasin.

Merci pour votre support  ::):

----------


## Tomlab

Pour fêter le nouvel an chinois, Pictopix est à -33% sur Steam et surtout de nouveaux puzzles ont été ajoutés ! (section Workshop du jeu)

Pour vous faire une idée du temps de jeu, j'ai mis une heure et demi pour les terminer (sans utiliser les aides). J'espère que vous apprécierez ces nouveaux puzzles  ::):  Bon jeu !

Plus de détails ici : https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...66720882478398

----------


## Tomlab

Je viens de faire une mise à jour importante pour Pictopix (plus généreux désormais) ainsi que d'autres améliorations et retouches : 

https://store.steampowered.com/newsh...08126121801603

Et pour l'occasion, le jeu est actuellement à -33% !

----------


## Eskull885

Merci, ton jeu est chouette. Très plaisant à jouer. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Tomlab

Merci beaucoup ! Si ce n'est pas déjà le cas, n'hésite pas à suivre le jeu sur Steam ou Twitter (là où je suis le plus actif). Ou encore Discord  ::): 

Et bon jeu !

----------


## Marmottas

Bon c'est pas tout ça mais le Pictopix II, il sort quand ?

Ou même un autre jeu, je ne vais pas faire la fine bouche non plus...

 ::): 

La France et plein de canards attendent !

----------


## acdctabs

Pictopix 3D !

----------


## Marmottas

> Pictopix 3D !


Oh oui !
(avec ou sans VR ?)
(après ça fait longtemps que " Tom " s'est pas connecté...)

----------


## Tomlab

Hello tout le monde !

Hé hé, j'avoue que l'idée d'une version 3D m'a effleuré l'esprit :D

Pour l'instant, je travaille sur différentes choses. Dès que ce sera bien avancé, j'en parlerai  ::):

----------


## acdctabs

J'ai joué à la version DS et là j'ai bientôt fini la version 2DS/3DS, j'aime bien en 3D aussi.

----------


## Tomlab

Je suis très heureux de vous annoncer que le nombre de puzzles créés par les joueurs vient de passer la barre des 2000 !  ::): 

J'ai fait une annonce complète sur Steam pour remercier les joueurs : https://steamcommunity.com/games/568...09584306533971

----------


## Tomlab

Pictopix a passé la barre des 500 avis sur Steam ! Avec 96% d'avis positifs, le jeu est maintenant en "*overwhelmingly positive*", statut que je n'aurais jamais pensé atteindre :D

Encore un grand merci à toutes celles et ceux qui m'ont permis d'améliorer le jeu  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

Félicitations !

Merci à toi d'avoir été à l'écoute aussi, pour rendre ton jeu encore plus plaisant.

----------


## Tomlab

Salut tout le monde, j'espère que vous allez bien !

Comme c'est bientôt Noël, je me suis dis que j'allais créer de nouveaux puzzles pour fêter l'événement. C'est chose faite ! 

Il suffit simplement d'aller dans la section Workshop du jeu pour voir les nouveaux puzzles et y jouer. J'espère que vous apprécierez et je vous souhaite à tous de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année  ::): 

Voici la news Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...66754884392820

----------


## Tomlab

Aujourd'hui, Pictopix fête son 4ème anniversaire ! 

Pour le coup, j'ai créé un nouveau puzzle dans la section Workshop du jeu et il y a aussi une petite surprise accessible à tous (même ceux qui ne possèdent pas Pictopix). 

Je vous laisse découvrir : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...66754931391688



Amusez-vous bien et surtout bonne année à toutes et à tous ! ^^

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pictopix a passé la barre des 500 avis sur Steam ! Avec 96% d'avis positifs, le jeu est maintenant en "*overwhelmingly positive*", statut que je n'aurais jamais pensé atteindre :D
> 
> Encore un grand merci à toutes celles et ceux qui m'ont permis d'améliorer le jeu 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VYP9AVv.png


Mon seul souhait désormais serait d'avoir plus de mosaïques, et une bande-son plus variée. Mais sinon, c'est vraiment un super jeu.

----------


## Eskull885

En tout cas, je l'ai toujours dans ma barre de jeux celui là...Très agréable à jouer de temps à autre. 
Sauf que là je bloque arrivé à 20 lignes  ::unsure::

----------


## Tomlab

Je suis sous le choc :D 

https://twitter.com/davidbrevik/stat...94095866531844

(c'est l'un des créateurs de Diablo)

----------


## Eskull885



----------


## Tomlab

Salut à tous ! Cela fait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé sur le forum ^^

Pour les 5 ans de Pictopix, j'avais envie de remercier plein de monde sur mon compte Twitter. Vous en faites bien sûr partie. Encore merci à vous tous pour vos retours !

Voici le thread complet (9 tweets) : 

https://twitter.com/Gamrok/status/1478690277401505792

----------


## Marmottas

Moi à chaque fois que je vois remonter ce topic, j'espère une suite ou un nouveau jeu surtout...  ::P: 

Bon anniversaire et bonne année en tout cas !

----------

